# Super Mario Galaxy Discussion: 11 out of 10



## TenshiOni (Oct 18, 2007)

Unless the forum is craping out on me, the search function has yielded no results. I can't believe there isn't a discussion thread for what might be the Wii's best game yet...if not ever.

*"The first worthy successor to Super Mario 64."*

*Box Art: *


*Official US Trailer:* 

Game looks fucking gorgeous for a Wii game.

*Release Dates:* 

November 1st (Japan)
November 12th (North America)
November 16th (EU)
November 29th (AUS)

*Developers:* , Takao Shimizu, 

*Music:* All 28 songs were recorded using a live orchestra.

Listen to an example of the game's amazing soundtrack here: 

or 



If Game Trailers streams faster for you.

*Control:* Wiimote + Nunchuck

*Story:* Every hundred years a comet passes over the Mushroom Kingdom and rains down stars and stardust, and as Princess Peach and the citizens of the kingdom are celebrating the centennial event, Bowser and his legions attack by launching asteroids at the Mushroom Kingdom and crystalizing the Toads. Knowing that Bowser is after Princess Peach, Mario runs to save her. Things go awry as Bowser summons a massive spaceship which abducts Peach's entire castle. As Mario hangs on to the castle, Kamek, confirmed as a boss in Stardust Galaxy, hits him with a magical attack sending him far away. The next thing he knows, he finds himself on a mysterious moon high above the Mushroom Kingdom.

Also, screenshots in an issue of the Japanese video game magazine Famitsu show a new female character, Rosalina. She is a Watcher of the Stars who aids Mario on his quest to find her friend, the Grand Star, in addition to Princess Peach.

Reviews:



			
				Famitsu said:
			
		

> Mario Galaxy 10/9/9/10 PLAYTIME: As long as you damn well want
> * Keeps up the feeling of "I wanna see what's in the next level!"
> * Gladually builds up things available in game, keeping a good difficulty balance and level design.
> * Gravity change gimmicks and special actions improve boss fights.
> ...





			
				1up said:
			
		

> In short, Galaxy is one of the most impressive, engrossing games in recent memory -- and quite the contrast to the rest of this year's triple-A gaming crop, which tends toward the dark, the M-rated, and the first-person perspective. Gaming may be growing up (per se), but gamers will always appreciate beautifully polished gameplay and inventive design...even if it's sugarcoated with squeaky baby stars and a goofy cartoon of a hero. Galaxy proves that Mario matters just as much today as he did 25 years ago, and that makes him one of a kind in this medium. But don't play Galaxy simply because Mario is the timeless godfather of gaming. No, play Galaxy because it's fantastic.
> 
> Link removed





TenshiOni said:


> IGN 9.7/10
> Famitsu 38/40
> Gamespot 9.5/10
> Official Nintendo Magazine 97%
> ...



GameSpot Game of the Year: 


Discuss!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

The game that has me more excited than Brawl. (yes I said it)  November will be a great month for me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually Discussion Threads don't go up until 2 or 3 days before the game's release or major "OMG NEWS" like Street Fighter IV announcement go up within a second.  There is also very little images and surprises to be discussed at the moment since Nintendo is keeping the game a little under wraps.

But I didn't know about the game having live orchestra music until after reading your post Tenshi


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, there's no fun in waiting two days or even a week before the release date for me!

I love my community-created hype!

And yeah, the live orchestra thing was pretty much just announced. At least, it was just announced that ALL of the songs will be live orchestra.

Someone on NeoGaf is translating some blogs.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres a shit-load of stuff to discuss about Galaxies. Theres been so much new footage in the last couple weeks its been crazy. Has anyone else seen the opening movie?

[YOUTUBE]z3VMHKcyDog[/YOUTUBE]

I am so gar for Bowser right now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG LEARN HOW TO USE THE SEARCH FUNKSHUN!!!

Click here to know more about the Naruwards

Can I ban-kai an admin? O_o

j/k  But seriously, the trick to using the search function now is to search by not using search through thread titles.  Just search through posts and have the results come up as  threads.  It might take awhile to sift through the junk, but the results do come out if you look just a little.

BTW, this game needs more hype.  It will be beautiful.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 18, 2007)

*DONKEY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Thanks. 

Can we keep this thread, though? Talk about a dated thread + I have a superior first post.


----------



## Aman (Oct 18, 2007)

GOTY. Nuff said.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 18, 2007)

I know next to nothing about this game. Haven't read any articles or seen any videos of it. I want everything to be a surprise when I play it. It's going to be a blast


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I know next to nothing about this game. Haven't read any articles or seen any videos of it. I want everything to be a surprise when I play it. It's going to be a blast



Its kind of the same for me, thats why I've also stayed away from the SSBB updates.

But yeah Im looking forward to this much more than Brawl. Sunshine was one of my most favourite games on GC so I can't even imagne how good this will be.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> *DONKEY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Can we keep this thread, though? Talk about a dated thread + I have a superior first post.



LOL, I'll let it slide this time... 

The thread was already closed anyway due to age.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Fuck wiimote I want to play this with a gamecube controller and this has to be the best looking wii game yet it looks better then any gamecube game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

^ Sorry us people over at Wii land do not play with last gen controls 


Anyways I am happy that they added in a multiplayer option, even though it is simplistic it still gives a friend of mine something to do if they come over while I'm playing the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Sorry us people over at Wii land do not play with last gen controls



*Looks at a lot of upcoming Brawl players*


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 18, 2007)

Goddamn GOTY, can't fuck with it.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a couple videos for those who haven't seen them.

[YOUTUBE]U-Qw1ClCVN8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]V2fl889EL-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Sorry us people over at Wii land do not play with last gen controls
> 
> 
> Anyways I am happy that they added in a multiplayer option, even though it is simplistic it still gives a friend of mine something to do if they come over while I'm playing the game.



Then Nintendo wouldn't let gc pad support if they didn't think the  wiimote and nun chuck doesn't work for some games as well as the old last gen controllers.

Lol galaxy's multiplayer AKA annoying younger sibling mode hand them the 2nd controller and tell them to shut up when they want to play and its impossible for them to ruin the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *Looks at a lot of upcoming Brawl players*



You took my post :amazed


----------



## Jazz (Oct 18, 2007)

I dunno, this or another Wiimote...  Damn Nintendo with their $40 controllers.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 18, 2007)

I love how that brought back Fire Flower Power, and It seems like it will have alot of boss fights like Sunshine. To make a prefect Mario game it seems like he took elements from both games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

Leorio said:


> I dunno, this or another Wiimote...  Damn Nintendo with their $40 controllers.



Wiimote is pretty useless, need numchuck for almost every game so it's 60


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Watch that.  This is the Game of the Forever.  The levels, the music, the everything.  Shit made me feel like a little kid again all excited to open up an N64 for Christmas. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

Like the level designs and the gameplay looks great, can't wait for it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll post some impressions about Galaxy I made on neogaf last night since I played the demo for a bit.

Played the Loopdeloop Galaxy where you ride that funky Manta Ray (Wii-mote only) and the Honeybee Galaxy. You can pretty much get most of your information about the levels from videos so I won't talk about that much. The spin attack pretty much becomes your primary form of attacking, jump boosting, etc. It's pretty cool stunning enemies with stars and attacking them via spin attack. Everything seems natural and the pointer function adds another layer of control over what is happening.

There's nothing really that needs to be said about graphics and soundtrack. That shit is awe inspiring and you're a fucking tool if it doesn't capture you. HD or not, the visuals of this game are awesome sauce. Never skipped a beat, 60 fps, water looks amazing, etc. etc, etc.

In 2P mode, holding enemies and other various obstacles back is a nice addition to the gameplay. While 1P is busy running through the stage, you can affect other things on the screen making it easier (or harder) for Mario to complete certain tasks. In the Honeybee Galaxy, Suz popped into a pipe where we had to destroy all the rolling rocks (at least I think so considering our time ran out before we blew them all up). As she went for the invincible star, I proceeded to hold a rock in place for another rock to ram into it and destroy each other, making more stars pop out for some collection time. I think with speed runs later on, it might be necessary to use 2P in order to get the fastest time possible, especially since your time is recorded after you finish a stage's goal. Also, like I said before, you can still fuck with 1P by messing with the obstacles or just shooting them with the stars. 

It's fun, game of the forever, buy it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 20, 2007)

Game looks like the ultimate platformer.

I'm reserving this shit today.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 20, 2007)

I reserved this back around E3 time lol ^^


It looks amazing, I honestly can't wait to get my hands on it. This should be a must have for Wii owners.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2007)

This game looks amazing.

It's definitely a must have for every Wii user.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]fm7a0X5ffkA[/YOUTUBE]

A simple collage of clips, might be considered "spoiler". Lol...Mario + spoiler = not fucking possible.

I must admit I have been comparing the camera angles in clips where the places Mario is on thats fully round to the gravity areas in Sonic Adventure 2....which I felt at points got glitchy, and annoyed me in that I couldn't really....see where I had to go next.

I certainly hope no instance of the sort occurs in SMG, because correct me if I'm wrong, unlike SA2, you can't MOVE the camera to get a better view.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

That's right, you can't.  While I played though, it was never an issue, especially in the spherical levels.  All the angles were just placed in the right position so that you can see everything you needed to see at that moment.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2007)

This game is going to be ridiculously badass. I honestly can't wait, fiscal considerations aside. XD

I almost snapped and bought it at Target today, but I will try to wait and rent it first.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

This new Mario game looks awesome. Everything is redone, I think this game might make the Wii an even bigger force to be wreckoned with. Goombas!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

A clip of Asuka Ota getting his win on with a clip of some of the music found in the game. Kondo and Miyamoto are there too :3

Just based on that song, it fixes the wrongs that were Super Mario Sunshine and DK: Jungle Beat.



And a trailer


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 23, 2007)

^I posted that win in the first post. 

But Game Trailers is far more reliable and easier to stream than what I posted so I'm going to go ahead and replace the links. Thanks.
----

So I finished paying off this baby yesterday. Now I'm playing the waiting game.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh hell yeah! Only a few more weeks left, this game is the reason I dished out $250 of my precious green ones for a Wii yesterday.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 23, 2007)

Mario Games are a must have for gamers. It seems this game has the best of both worlds. The Gameplay and mechanics of 64 with the Multi Boss Fights and Platformer challenges of Sunshine. I can't wait to fly. I wonder if Nintendo will go for a traditional commerical. Instead of the "Wii want to Play stuff" This game needs a Nothing but Gameplay footage with that cool voice narrator guy. 

"Come with Fly with Mario! As he soars through the galaxy!"
In Super Mario Galaxy only for the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2007)

Some Famitsu news... (grabbed from the gaf)



> Mario Galaxy 10/9/9/10 PLAYTIME: As long as you damn well want
> * Keeps up the feeling of "I wanna see what's in the next level!"
> * Gladually builds up things available in game, keeping a good difficulty balance and level design.
> * Gravity change gimmicks and special actions improve boss fights.
> ...


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 24, 2007)

I wanna Wii dammit!!!!!
Mario Galaxy...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

Also those famitsu scores for mario galaxy are higher than Mario 64 and Shunshine. Both those games got 10/9/9/9 , ya  I know its only by one point


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet, 38/40 is really good, that's even better than MOTHER 3's 35/40 

Paycheck this Friday and then I'm going to go pay it full down at EB Games.  This game is going to bring me back to a time in 1996 when I was playing Mario 64 on my all new N64 system while eating Klondike Bars.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 24, 2007)

What do the four numbers on Famitsu's grading scale mean again?

Are they just 4 different people or does each number represent a different aspect (like story, graphics, replay value, etc.)?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What do the four numbers on Famitsu's grading scale mean again?
> 
> Are they just 4 different people or does each number represent a different aspect (like story, graphics, replay value, etc.)?


There are 4 different people, each giving a score from one to ten. The scores are added up with a possible score of 40.

I just pre-ordered this game today


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 24, 2007)

Non-spoilerish first-hand impression posted on NeoGAF:



> God it's the type of game when you play, you want to wake people up just to tell them you did because it's revelatory. It's like you can FEEL the paradigm shifting under your feet when you play this, as if all Iwata's claims were proved true in an instant and the sound of a million doubters fell silent.
> 
> I am guys, you know, a HUGE Nintendo critic lately. I don't like the direction they've taken for various reasons, and I let myself be known on this issue. Everywhere. And I can say, in genuine, from the hour or so I kept coming back to the demo, that this was worth the price of Wii. I would pay $399.99 to play this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2007)

Is that from the guy who's making level walkthroughs, who already has the game?

Yah..someone already has the retail version and to my knowledge is doing a star by star video series.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

Wish I had a wii 

not getting one until january though


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 24, 2007)

That guy who has the retail version has posted some vids on youtube. I haven't watched them myself though, don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope it's not the same guy who gave the review. I respect his words, but when you watch him play. He is horrible. He dies like 20x in one video.


Also Youtube took his videos down. After people reported he had the game.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 24, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I hope it's not the same guy who gave the review. I respect his words, but when you watch him play. He is horrible. He dies like 20x in one video.
> 
> 
> Also Youtube took his videos down. After people reported he had the game.


Actually, I have no clue whatsoever if it's the same guy or not xD

Yeah, looks like the videos were taken down.
Why'd people go and report him, totally unnecessary =/


----------



## scaffer (Oct 25, 2007)

I can almost say for sure that i'm gonna buy this game.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 25, 2007)

Goddamn i want that game 
Actually meet someone who said im too old to play Mario games, what a dumbass... You never get too old for Mario!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2007)

The game comes out this coming week in japan, I'm expecting at least 1 million sales ( if not 2 million) for the first week. Depending if they release that many copies, but I'm sure it will stay on the top 10 and keep selling like the New super mario brothers for DS.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 25, 2007)

I played the game today at Gamestop. Man it's like touching heaven or it feels like warm apple pie! Once you get the control in your hand it's Mario 64 all over again. Hell any mario game. You just want to run and jump all day long. Also it's so Pretty! It's like looking at SSj3 Goku's Mai Sig right above me.^^ Nice!


I just heard that some person has ripped the game and it's online. Need to modded my Wii! LOL JK


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 25, 2007)

They're demos at freakin' Game Stops?!

*calls local one*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2007)

^ woah!!! I'm going there tomorrow to play!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah we won't have that shit in Sweden, so i'll just sit here wank to some footage instead


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 26, 2007)

IGN's Galaxy page, complete with countdown!

Can't wait


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2007)

Fuck waiting.  Nov 1. its mine.  Hurray for JP Wii!   I have already tasted the goods.  I need my fix now.


----------



## Aman (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't forget to post your impressions.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck waiting.  Nov 1. its mine.  Hurray for JP Wii!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2007)

Going to gamespot today to play Mario Galaxy


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2007)

My Gamestop sucks, it doesn't even have a working Wii -_-


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2007)

this game coming out so soon is the only thing that kept me from going insane from the brawl delay


also for some cheap laughs:

if you look at the box art (in the OP), look at all the letters in the title that have a shiny point on it.  there are seven of them and in order they spell

UR MR GAY


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> Don't forget to post your impressions.


----------



## Pein (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah raptor jesus camp most awesome gif ever made


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 26, 2007)

So, how many of you guys are planning on getting the game when it comes out?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 26, 2007)

Well know that I've played It I have to say there are no doubts in my mind. This Is almost definitly GotY fun platforming great action and a feel not seen since SMW.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 26, 2007)

I just played it at the Gamestop, and my god; why can't this game come out earlier?  I got the same warm feeling that I felt when I first picked up Mario 64, a feeling that was sorely missing from Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 27, 2007)

This game sounds like the God of Mario games.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, picking this up November 16th. 

Mass Effect the 23th. 

November is goooood =)


PS: Almost bought Metroid Prime 3 today. I'm happy I didn't. The average first time game time is 15 hours...lolz.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 27, 2007)

Yesh im happy about this game and all, but i really cant wait for fire emblem and smash bros more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Menu screen



Rumor has it that the game is leaked, so watch out of them internets for spoilers.

Also, supposedly..SMG is..like, 8 hours long. That has to be a joke...right?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 28, 2007)

I doubt it could be 8 hours long.  I remember it taking me like 10 hours to beat mario 64...then again I only played it once, so that kinda added to the limit as well....>.>
<.<
Well here's hoping to it not being only 8 hours, but even if it's short, I'm sure it'll be a really fun experience...like MGS or something....assuming you like MGS

EDIT:  I just noticed how MGS is like a scrambled SMG...or vice versa.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh...thats creepy.

And yes, it's now been fully confirmed; Super Mario Galaxy HAS been leaked.

Avoid your internet forums like the Faqs!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2007)

There seems to be too much to the game for it to only be 8 hours. And 64 really was only 10 hours? That seems kinda shocking.

Either way, I think it will be amazing, and if I had my way I'd want to be playing it weeks before beating it xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> There seems to be too much to the game for it to only be 8 hours. And 64 really was only 10 hours? That seems kinda shocking.



Eh, people who have played it and hit the essentials to beat the game [60 Stars] say it took around 8 hours or so.

Of course, theres another half of the game left.

Then again...people from Gamefaqs said it. And unlike UR MR GAY getting leaked, theres no true confirmation of this being true.

And before you ask, I can not directly confirm it for myself _[No mod chip, let alone no desire for one. Soldering irons? FUCK THAT ]_, but there is video confirming it. I am hesitant to post it unless I am given an okay by staff members, because I have no clue if it strives on illegals and the like,


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Eh, people who have played it and hit the essentials to beat the game [60 Stars] say it took around 8 hours or so.
> 
> Of course, theres another half of the game left.
> 
> Then again...people from Gamefaqs said it. And unlike UR MR GAY getting leaked, theres no true confirmation of this being true.



Ahhh, well yeah but all the side stuff, which like you said is almost another half of the game, is what makes 64 what it was... and well that should be taken into overall game time lol.

Oh well, SMG will still be great


----------



## TheWon (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok the reporter who said it was 8 hours. Explained it took him 8 hours to get 60 stars. That's after he played the demos many times. So he knew actually want he needed to do. No playing around or wandering around for stuff.

So I doubt the game is really that short.

Here is a link to the Q and A with the Nintendo Magazine Game tester.
Believe It!


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Oct 28, 2007)

Epic this will be, and without a doubt of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 29, 2007)

i played the game yesterday at the mall, they had the full version
it was very fun! and the controls were super easy to figure out, the econd i got off the game i pre ordered it! i LOVE it! cant wait to play more


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 29, 2007)

Gahh I just played this for an hour at my Gamestop xDD Well, more like 45 mins.

Anyway, it's simply amazing. It's hard to describe unless you just go play for yourself. I cannot wait for this game, and in all honesty it should get game of the year.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 29, 2007)

This is a gameplay vid from gamervision.com, can contain some spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2C5w7M8To0[/YOUTUBE]




The person playing utterly sucks, but hey, it's new footage =)


----------



## Nexas (Oct 30, 2007)

Played at gamestop today and loved it. I'm pretty that completing this game 100% will achieve you Nirvana.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 30, 2007)

I played at gamespot today myself and I'm gonna say It now. BEST MARIO 3D PLATFORMER YET!

I'm not kidding either.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 30, 2007)

Went at it for my 4th time today. I'm at gamespot so much they just let me keep my own file on their Wii.  When ever I feel down I just run up to Gamespot and get a hit of that Mario High!

Mario the new Drug!


----------



## Jazz (Oct 30, 2007)

Loved the graphics, and controls.  so sharp and easy.  I absolutely WILL buy this game on release.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

damn..... is it THAT good?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Oct 30, 2007)

*HAHAHA I HAVE THE PIRATED GAME AND I'M PLAYING IT RIGHT NOW LOL *

 ...I wish. Fucking wiikey. 

 Well, I'm going to just buy the game like a good citizen because I think this game warrants a purchase anyhow. :3


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Just two more weeks until its release


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> damn..... is it THAT good?



Yeah it is THAT good.


----------



## jebara (Oct 31, 2007)

finally a wii game that actually looks good man i almost sold my wii
so the only games that r good on wii r zelda:TP,metroid prime 3 and possibly mario galaxy and brawl the rest get a lot of hype then suck and  metriod prime was great but didnt live 2 the hype and no good games ant 2008 so year 2008 ill smash my wii 4 the fun of it


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 31, 2007)

Huge-ass *what happens when you collect all 120 stars* spoiler:

*Don't click it if you don't want to get spoiled*


*Spoiler*: __ 



You get to play as....LUIGI. Yes, that's right. 

The SasuIno one is here. :3

Click it and read it. Yay for the replay value. This isn't my pic btw. Credits go to C_MO_Cash, and it can be taken down quickly.

SUPER LUIGI GALAXYYYY!




Fuck yeah.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Huge-ass *what happens when you collect all 120 stars* spoiler:
> 
> *Don't click it if you don't want to get spoiled*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As a fan of Luigi I have to say that's preetty awesome.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 31, 2007)

*spoiler Beware!*

You hear about the New Power UP you get at the end.

From Snake117 at GameFaqs

*Spoiler*: __ 



t is a red star. You get it after the 5th observatory. You go into a small house that takes you back to the original planetoid you started on. Talk to Rosalina and she shares some thoughts about the situation. Then a red luma shows up and says he can trust you if Rosalina could. He makes a red star icon appear. It turns Mario's clothes red + black and gives him the ability to fly by jumping and then spinning. You can pause him in the air by holding the 'A' button to plot your flight better. After doing some coin collection for the Luma, you get a power star. Back on the main platform, that red luma that sits on top of the Library now has another red star power up next to him, giving you the ability to use the flight in the main hub.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Huge-ass *what happens when you collect all 120 stars* spoiler:
> 
> *Don't click it if you don't want to get spoiled*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's Nintendo Power, they sure love to spoil before the game even arrives, but still that is awesome.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

So what do you guys think it'll get from the main gaming websites?


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 31, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If that's Nintendo Power, they sure love to spoil before the game even arrives, but still that is awesome.





*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't, it's from the Limited Edition Guide


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Huge-ass *what happens when you collect all 120 stars* spoiler:
> 
> *Don't click it if you don't want to get spoiled*
> 
> ...


kick ass this game is looking awesome


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Is their a lobby area in this game like the castle was the lobby area for all the levels in Mario 64?


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, there is. I believe it's called the Observatory?

I know there is a lobby area, just don't know much about it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> So what do you guys think it'll get from the main gaming websites?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 31, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Huge-ass *what happens when you collect all 120 stars* spoiler:
> 
> *Don't click it if you don't want to get spoiled*
> 
> ...


That's pimptastic.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI[/YOUTUBE]



Yes, that basically sums it up, however Gamespot will most likely round it to a 9.0 for being retards ever since Greg Kasavin left.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 31, 2007)

After looking into it some more, I believe there are different 'domes' in the main hub. Each dome is responsible for a set of galaxies (worlds), at the end of which is a main type of boss.

Is this right?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI[/YOUTUBE]



That's exactly the response I was baiting for. lol 



			
				dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> Yes, that basically sums it up, however Gamespot will most likely round it to a 9.0 for being retards ever since Greg Kasavin left.



X-play i'll give It a 4 out of five.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> X-play i'll give It a 4 out of five.



That's still a good score


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2007)

TBH I really expect a 5 out of 5 from X-Play. But only time will tell. When are they doing the review?


----------



## TheWon (Oct 31, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> After looking into it some more, I believe there are different 'domes' in the main hub. Each dome is responsible for a set of galaxies (worlds), at the end of which is a main type of boss.
> 
> Is this right?



Ya that's right. Each dome holds different amount of Galaxies with a Boss Planet in it .


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> TBH I really expect a 5 out of 5 from X-Play. But only time will tell. When are they doing the review?



Probably a week or so after it's release or so.


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> TBH I really expect a 5 out of 5 from X-Play. But only time will tell. When are they doing the review?



They gave LoZ:TP a 5 out of 5.  But then again, they gave MP3 a 4 out of 5.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 1, 2007)

Gamersyde has two new vids, showing the first 10 minutes:



Very good video and sound quality, so watch it if you want to get spoiled in a good way.

I came =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the game.  UR MR GAY!!!









The stars still show up on the infamous letters. =D






BTW, it won't let you play unless you have the newest system update.  If not, it will install it for you before playing.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have the game.  UR MR GAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said It once and i'll say It again darn you for getting It early DS.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks nice! Nice Setup!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have the game.  UR MR GAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm more interested on what you do with those classic arcade joystick adaptors underneath your Wii there.  What game do you play with them and what do "motion" functions can it do.  

Again, I envy you on your purchase, I hope you don't do this with Brawl...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm more interested on what you do with those classic arcade joystick adaptors underneath your Wii there.  What game do you play with them and what do "motion" functions can it do.
> 
> Again, I envy you on your purchase, I hope you don't do this with Brawl...



I will.  And those controllers are for Accent Core and other various VC games.

As for more impressions...



On another related note, the X-play that will have SMG is going to be played the week of its release, and I will probably be on it, no joke.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will.  And those controllers are for Accent Core and other various VC games.
> 
> As for more impressions...
> 
> ...



did you meet the hot host Morgan Webb or the balding old man?
Anyway the only site I think gives out low scores are gamespot I mean seriously ratchet and clank a 7.5 gtfo


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 2, 2007)

Good for you DS, grmbl.




SSBB will be hell. Seeing all the US and JP people getting it months earlier and fapping in joy while I'll have to wait and furfill my needs on youtube.

*sigh*


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

How'd you get on X-Play, DS?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> How'd you get on X-Play, DS?



He was at teh E for All, being a cool guy


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> How'd you get on X-Play, DS?



E for all apparently he got interviewed.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> E for all apparently he got interviewed.


I got interviewed at comic con in ny back in february for aots I never made it on


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> I got interviewed at comic con in ny back in february for aots I never made it on



You where damn that must of sucked.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 2, 2007)

Man,this game comes out November right?

It seems like everything good is coming out next year 

It would be the same fucking year that I get ready to leave home for college.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Hehe.. That makes me most pervy...

Review is up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2007)

9.5... which is good considering who wrote the review.

My review score?

 x 10000000000000000


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

I normally agree with Jeremy's views.

He likes retro series, but is a bit harsh if they seem to be the same old same old. That harshness is nowhere to be found in his review of Galaxy.

Besides, out of most reviewers linked with 1up, he doesn't just toss 10's at something and calls it a day, like certain other reviewers have with a number of them games in dat first person-ness. He seems to be the honest to the truth kinda guy.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> You where damn that must of sucked.



I got too meet blair butler that was a consolation prize.

@1up review virtua fighter is a 10 but mario is only a 9.5 and ratchet is only an 8 wtf 1up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> I got too meet blair butler that was a consolation prize.
> 
> @1up review virtua fighter is a 10 but mario is only a 9.5 and ratchet is only an 8 wtf 1up.



Blame everyone that isn't Jeremy for giving those games too high a score


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 2, 2007)

9.5 not bad considering who's reviewing It.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't wait to get my Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

96% avg so far =0

@ goofy 

Jeremy is bad you must not have read most of his reviews.. Seriously most of his wordings and what not is bad.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm..one more game I need to try out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Deeko? What the hell site is that, lol. 1up complaints seem fair. I would of guessed that for any platformer though.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 2, 2007)

wow.. this games getting pretty good scores...good to see cause i'm getting this game.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad I have this bitch fully paid off.

Can't wait to just walk in to the local Gamestop and grab it on the 12th.

Adding "Reviews" to the first post.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 2, 2007)

*GOOD DEAL*! I just found out Toys'R'Us is giving a $25 gift card with the purchase of this game!! So you can get another game (or this game if your lucky) for 50% off!

The deal lasts from when the game comes out on the 13th of November to the 17th. here's the ad as proof.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

lol DS

You rock. 

*just realizes the first post edit*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @ goofy
> 
> Jeremy is bad you must not have read most of his reviews.. Seriously most of his wordings and what not is bad.



He still is honestly better than ANY reviewer I have seen on IGN, and is normally spot on with how I feel with games he reviews. He seems more into the game itself and not the hype around it, which is what consumes GameSpot and IGN from being considered realistic reviewers to me.

Then again, didn't you have a grudge against 1Up because they think Blue Dragon is average? 

1Up does have a lot of bias, bad reviewers though. Jeremy is not one of those people.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually I go by IGN, GT and maybe sometimes, but never the same, GS.  I'm gonna watch this review in a little bit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Usually I go by IGN, GT and maybe sometimes, but never the same, GS.  I'm gonna watch this review in a little bit.





Ya I go off by Game informer and IGN  if I do not know what game to get and  I trust them as honest people.  Then again I was still going to get mario galaxy no matter what the reviewers say.


@goofy

You honestly have not read most of his reviews, if they go with your views on games than thats fine. But I hate when reviewers pick on the LITTLEST thing in a game that will not make or break the game and drop the score a few points because of that ( Jeremy is KNOWN for this) still a 9.5 is an amazing score.  plus the fact he only got the 40 ish some stars ( I think thats right) to beat the game kinda ticked me off.. He did not even go through all the levels etc... Other Reviewers are doing so before making there score and I think that is important.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya I go off by Game informer and IGN  if I do not know what game to get and  I trust them as honest people.  Then again I was still going to get mario galaxy no matter what the reviewers say.
> 
> 
> @goofy
> ...


He still beat it though, to collect all the stars is just boring


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> He still beat it though, to collect all the stars is just boring



Nah that's what makes the game, expecially with Mario. People who rush through games ftl


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2007)

UR GAY!.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

50 stars into the game so far, but I'll give you a detailed impression of my experience with the full game atm.



> It?s honestly been awhile since a game really grabbed my attention and make me go ?wow.?  I could list many games these past couple of years which have certainly garnered my praise for being engaging and engrossing (SOTC, Bioshock, and Folklore to name a few), but Super Mario Galaxy takes the proverbial mother fucking cake.  I?ll be honest, I don?t think I?ve smiled so much while playing a game and have said, ?wow, this shit is awesome? so many times.  That doesn?t mean this game is flawless, but the good definitely outweighs the miniscule bad (more to come on that later).  Granted I?m only 50 stars in and far from my goal of 120 stars, pretty much everything in this game is made of pure win and Raptor Jesus.
> 
> *Welcome to the Galaxy:*
> 
> ...



Remember, UR MR GAY!


----------



## Jazz (Nov 3, 2007)

no ur mr gay


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 3, 2007)

did anybody else see the piranha plant? It looked really awesome from the trailer.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 3, 2007)

I failed, hard


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> That naughty mario...



DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> DOING IT WRONG.



I know.

*sigh*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2007)

Also your life's reset back to 5 whenever you come back into the game. You do not stay at the amount of lives you left with the last time you played ( going off by what ign says) and  1up, IGN, Gameinformer, there all saying that this game is one of the hardest mario games that they ever made especially the extra levels.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

The extra levels in Sunshine were pretty hard, but really, that was the best aspect of the game. No gimmicks, just balls to the wall platforming.

Does anyone know how many galaxies total there are? I'm assuming around 30, if each galaxy has like, 4 stars.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

It makes me uncomfortable just flying through space with no oxygen and all


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also your life's reset back to 5 whenever you come back into the game. You do not stay at the amount of lives you left with the last time you played ( going off by what ign says) and  1up, IGN, Gameinformer, there all saying that this game is one of the hardest mario games that they ever made especially the extra levels.



I think it's 4, but it's no big deal.  It's so easy to get 1up's, even in the Comet Observatory, that by the end of my usual runs I have 30+ lives.  But I don't think it's the hardest Mario yet seeing as I've blown through a lot of the challenges.  Mario 64 is still king in my book unless the later levels prove otherwise.  That doesn't make it any worse than 64, as I think Galaxy is leagues beyond it.  Like I mentioned in my review, so far the game seems a lot easier than previous ones, which is probably due to the fact I'm a lot better than I was before.



> Does anyone know how many galaxies total there are? I'm assuming around 30, if each galaxy has like, 4 stars.



It's probably near 40 considering there are at least 5-6 extra one-shot galaxies that show up after you clear a certain amount of other galaxies within a region.  There are also other ones that show up when you collect certain stars, etc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2007)

^ I would say that your gaming habits got so much better than its to easy for you. That could be the case :0  I mean I never heard reviewers say that they died in a mario game before ( at least 10 times at some parts and even more in the later levels) thats why I brought in the IGN, 1up thing ( 1up show), etc... which surprised me.

I play some of it at gamespot then I put the controller down and said "No more spoilers for me" 


also DS did you and your significant other or brother try out two player?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I think it's 4, but it's no big deal.  It's so easy to get 1up's, even in the Comet Observatory, that by the end of my usual runs I have 30+ lives.  But I don't think it's the hardest Mario yet seeing as I've blown through a lot of the challenges.  Mario 64 is still king in my book unless the later levels prove otherwise.  That doesn't make it any worse than 64, as I think Galaxy is leagues beyond it.  Like I mentioned in my review, so far the game seems a lot easier than previous ones, which be due to the fact I'm a lot better than I was before.



Personally I'll probably try a one hit run after my first run through.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's probably near 40 considering there are at least 5-6 extra one-shot galaxies that show up after you clear a certain amount of other galaxies within a region.  There are also other ones that show up when you collect certain stars, etc.



Are the one-shot galaxies just dedicated to a boss fights or the hard as hell galaxies?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ I would say that your gaming habits got so much better than its to easy for you. That could be the case :0  I mean I never heard reviewers say that they died in a mario game before ( at least 10 times at some parts and even more in the later levels) thats why I brought in the IGN, 1up thing ( 1up show), etc... which surprised me.



Oh yeah, there are a few times where I've died 2-3 times before beating a particular stage, primarily on the extra missions like the time attacks or to just not paying attention.  Most of my deaths come from experimentation (which is probably where most of the fun is) but there are times where the unexpected will kill you.  You have to keep an open mind and realize that for the most part, anything can happen from any angle.  The comet challenges where they restrict your life to only 1 and the time attacks are probably the hardest ones out there.  In my book, they're all good challenges that are not completely overwhelming yet satisfying at the same time.



			
				SSJ3 said:
			
		

> also DS did you and your significant other or brother try out two player?



Yeah, Suz and I have been rocking 2p.



			
				from my review said:
			
		

> Throw in 2P and we add another helping hand in Mario?s quest for the Grand Stars. 2P can also collect stars, literally hold of enemies, and give Mario an extra boost while jumping (which in turn can fuck up the player?s intentions if you?re not careful). 2P can jump in anytime during the course of the game so you don?t have to worry about starting over if your friend, girlfriend, etc. wants to join in for the action. I?ve played 2P a lot and it?s very satisfying. Granted you take a back seat, your actions can make it a lot easier for 1P to finish the level. That?s perfect for a lot of the time challenges you?ll end up facing if you decide to get more than the required stars needed.





			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> Are the one-shot galaxies just dedicated to a boss fights or the hard as hell galaxies?



They're pretty much the platforming hell ones, like the cookie-cutter galaxy.  Them shits are fun.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 4, 2007)

Went to GameStop and got a fully paid reservation on the game.  Can't wait to pick it up, even though I have tons of other games to play, but usually when I get hyped up for certain games such as this one, I have to just toss those games to the side for a while.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2007)

ic ds ic, thx for the info.






more reviews in! another 10, the avg is climbing


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ic ds ic, thx for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet although i've never heared of Eurogamer.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 5, 2007)

Desert Bus said:


> Sweet although i've never heared of Eurogamer.



That's because they are from Europe.  One more week until the game comes out, I can't wait, gonna try and finish up Ratchet and Clank before the game's release.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 5, 2007)

11 days left. 

Going to (try) finish Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth for the PSP. I have a week long holiday, so I have some free time on my hands. Why do games always come out when I'm busy with something T_T


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2007)

hey can this game use the gamecube/classic controler as an option?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> hey can this game use the gamecube/classic controler as an option?



Fuck no.  Shame on you for thinking that.  UR MR GAY now.

BTW, 75 stars now. =D

And pics of SMGHD...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck no.  Shame on you for thinking that.  UR MR GAY now.
> 
> BTW, 75 stars now. =D
> 
> And pics of SMGHD...



So what's the first Bowser fight like?

ZOMG


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll post a video later on today. =)


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll post a video later on today. =)



Can't wait I heared on the 1up podcast there great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck no.  Shame on you for thinking that.


 are you sure?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> are you sure?



Lmao he has the game. Of course he's sure, the Wii-mote is an integral part of what makes SMG so great.

It's here to stay, get used to using it, because it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao he has the game. Of course he's sure, the Wii-mote is an integral part of what makes SMG so great.
> 
> It's here to stay, get used to using it, because it's a lot of fun.



Plus really the gamecube controller wouln't work good with galaxy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2007)

Another review up! 9.5/10 from another UK site

  still a 97% avg


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> are you sure?



As I am playing SMG right now, yes I am very sure.

Anyway there are some other cool things about SMG like 

*Spoiler*: __ 




getting Wii system messages from Toadstool about Luigi going off missing, pretty much giving you another clue towards another star? It's just interesting seeing how they integrated that making you want to play more.




Also, the Bowser video will come tonight.  I tried playing SMG drunk last night and it was really bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a question;

Something that bugged my balls with Super Mario Sunshine is that when you hit the requirement to gain access to the final area [7 Shine Sprites in every area], it automatically threw you to the final level of the game, you didn't have the option of getting all of the stars until you BEAT the final boss, which really annoyed me. Does Galaxy work like that, or can I get every star possible besides the ones you get from the final Galaxy?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a question;
> 
> Something that bugged my balls with Super Mario Sunshine is that when you hit the requirement to gain access to the final area [7 Shine Sprites in every area], it automatically threw you to the final level of the game, you didn't have the option of getting all of the stars until you BEAT the final boss, which really annoyed me. Does Galaxy work like that, or can I get every star possible besides the ones you get from the final Galaxy?



You can still collect all the stars before heading off to the final galaxy.  All you need to do is talk to Roselina after you've collected as many stars as you have wanted.

And here's my Bowser video!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dltglRe2PFY[/YOUTUBE]

Just lemme know if y'all want to see anything else in the game.  I'm at 92 atm so I pretty much have access to almost everything except for... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Luigi Galaxy =D




EDIT:  Okay, just beat the game.  It looks like you have to beat it in order to unlock more challenges to get all 120.  The most you can probably get before having to beat the game is 92.

And the last level... omfg it's pretty much the last stage of the forever.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You can still collect all the stars before heading off to the final galaxy.  All you need to do is talk to Roselina after you've collected as many stars as you have wanted.
> 
> And here's my Bowser video!
> 
> ...



EPICNESS


God that's such an awesome Bowser fight It puts 64s ones to shame.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

8 total reviews so far!

still a 97% avg

97/100 (  ( Official NIntendo Mag, UK)
9.75 ( Gameinformer)
9.0 ( gamesTM)

were the new scores


----------



## Aman (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd watch the videos and read all of the spoilers... But I don't want to spoil myself. Believe me, I want to click em, but at the same time I don't. This game deserves being seen in its best moments for the first time on the TV screen.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm happy they brought back that Bowser Level Theme from 64, that was a song of epicness.  Just hearing it again brings back the memories of taking on Bowser for the first time.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> And here's my Bowser video!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dltglRe2PFY[/YOUTUBE]


I only watched up until the actual boss fight started, myself. I didn't mind watching up to that part too much since most of that level (or what I think was that level) was shown in the official trailer anyway.

But from what I can see and tell...


*Spoiler*: __ 



UR MR. GAY will be the most epic Mario game ever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2007)

111 stars now. =)


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> 111 stars now. =)



More stars is good.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 7, 2007)

Spoiler Alert: Last Stage and full ending.

If you want to see the entire last level and ending Check this out
Mikura 
Mikura 
Mikura 

Man that last stage is awesome!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 7, 2007)

Grand star get!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

IGN SUPER MARIO GALAXY REVEIW!








*Spoiler*: __ 



 9.7 - Incredible


----------



## Akuma (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow this is the closest to a ten ive ever seen from ign in awhile.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

woah this shocked me

Gamespot review is up





*Spoiler*: __ 



 9.5 , they go off by a .5 scale meaning it would have been a 9.0 or a 10 if they  chose to stay in the high 9 bracket


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> woah this shocked me
> 
> Gamespot review is up
> 
> ...



How'd it shock you? It's not Gertsmann reviewing it, it's Navarro, the best reviewer they have since Kasavin left for EA.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

^ true , I read a few other reviews he has done, glad he did it.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 7, 2007)

FUCK I WANT THIS GAME SO BAD. I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad GameSpot gave it a 9.5, that made me happy.  I just wonder what it would have gotten if they still did those scores like 9.7 or 8.3, I kinda miss seeing those interesting numbers.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2007)

Can't wait for the game now. I was worried about gamespots review but thank god they gave it a fair go.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2007)

In commemoration of all these awesome scores...

*120 STAR GET!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 




This game totally deserves those scores and then some.  And now it's time for Super Luigi Galaxy =D

Enjoy the wait fuckers!!!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> In commemoration of all these awesome scores...
> 
> *120 STAR GET!!!*
> 
> ...




Darn you Donke show and your getting the game earlyness.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN SUPER MARIO GALAXY REVEIW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tied with god of war 2 and bioshock GOTY has a lot of contenders


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> In commemoration of all these awesome scores...
> 
> *120 STAR GET!!!*
> 
> ...



It seems you have not gotten 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Grand Finale Galaxy star

Oh..speaking of Luigi..this made me lol.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Nov 7, 2007)

....i hate you so much. D-=


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

@ donkey show 

 lol the best post of the day..  showing your superiority


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2007)

GameTrailers review: 9.8


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

man  going off by peoples impressions ( alot of people I see are getting the game early) and now all these reviews, I have to say this is the biggest mario since 64 imo.  I cannot wait for the game and my coin.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> man  going off by peoples impressions ( alot of people I see are getting the game early) and now all these reviews, I have to say this is the biggest mario since 64 imo.  I cannot wait for the game and my coin.



Well it wasn't like there was much against it in Mario 

But yeah i can't wait, just pre-order my copy at my store today with AC.


----------



## Blix (Nov 7, 2007)

This game looks amazing. The graphics look good and the music is nice. I dont understand why he was able to jump off a stage and come back to it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It seems you have not gotten
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I need to get another 120 stars with Luigi before I can do that.   It's okay though, Luigi is 5x better than Mario in this game.   I've already rocked 15 stars with him.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy sold 251,000 copies in japan. Pretty good for galaxy's first 3 days of release. NIntendo expected it to sell that much in its first week. Probably will be like the new super mario brothers in terms of how long it will stay on top 10 /15 ( hell look mario kart DS is still on the top 15 )


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm really anxious to see the US sales numbers, I hope they pwn.


----------



## huxter (Nov 8, 2007)

its freaking awesome been playing it for a while now...


----------



## Ziko (Nov 9, 2007)

Me too, got it about a week ago, have only 36 stars though, havent had much time to play..For me, it took some time to get used to the new levels. All that up and down made me dizzy xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

I donno what the fuck name publisher review 11/10

...No typo. 11/10


----------



## Nexas (Nov 9, 2007)

^Epic review is epic.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno what the fuck name publisher review 11/10
> 
> ...No typo. 11/10



So full of UR MR GAY It had to get one 11/10


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2007)

I've heard this game brings back nostalgia of the other Mario titles. Can anyone explain to me how? I'm getting it when it comes out but I just want to know how it does that.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 9, 2007)

^Apparently feels like Super Mario 64...but in space. With the awesome costume change madness that was Super Mario Brothers 3. Also throws in side scrolling-esque levels like the original Mario, from what I hear.

Essentially...a combination of the two best Mario games ever (imo) with perfect controls, perfect Wii graphics, and fully orchestrated music.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 9, 2007)

I hated mario 64 

The controls made me want to shove the controller through my temple, though I tried to get over it at least a dozen times. The controls for sunshine were better, smoother [re: not so fucking jerky, and not relegated to the 64 cock-stick that I never could come to be okay with], etc, but that game was less than pleasing for its own reasons.

Also, SMW was my favorite, not III like everyone else.

So...will I love this? I really fucking want to, I'm looking forward to it very much, but I'm not sure that I won't have some odd "me-only" problem with it that everyone thinks I'm a retard for. It _looks_ great, sounds great, seems to be fantastic on every front, but so did mario64. Just ...are the controls better? 

I want this to take me back, since all of my love has been strictly Paper Mario for a good number of years now. While I love them to death, I'd like to get this side back, too.


> Also throws in side scrolling-esque levels like the original Mario, from what I hear.



Really? =D


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2007)

Its coming out next friday for me and I can't wait. Its the game I've been looking forward to for two years now.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I hated mario 64
> 
> The controls made me want to shove the controller through my temple, though I tried to get over it at least a dozen times. The controls for sunshine were better, smoother [re: not so fucking jerky, and not relegated to the 64 cock-stick that I never could come to be okay with], etc, but that game was less than pleasing for its own reasons.
> 
> ...



Even though you don't like 64 It's good to see some one else who like World over 3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Apparently feels like Super Mario 64...but in space. With the awesome costume change madness that was Super Mario Brothers 3. Also throws in side scrolling-esque levels like the original Mario, from what I hear.
> 
> Essentially...a combination of the two best Mario games ever (imo) with perfect controls, perfect Wii graphics, and fully orchestrated music.


That's really all that needs to be said for me on the game, I just pre-ordered it. I figured that since I work at Target I'd be able to get it straight out of the dock but I don't want to take any chances in missing it. $10 down on the title. 

I like Super Mario 64 but personally I like World and 3 more (tied between the two) but if it gathers concepts from all 3 or atleast 2 out of the 3 it's completely fine with me, that's perfect. Costume changes made 3 for me and with that being tied in I don't really know what to say rather than I'm happy it's made a huge impact this title. When I saw the videos and I saw the massive costume changes I was back. Perfect control was obvious for me as this is a game that could only be played with the Wiimote to be perfect and orchestrated music to the max? That's it. 

What a great week I'll have next week. I'm getting Assassin's Creed but the bigger game will truly be Super Mario Galaxy. Mario, you've returned. I hope GameStop gets their copy in pretty soon because I hate waiting, especially on this game. Assassin's Creed a day later too. I actually put hold on Guitar Hero III on the basis of his title and there's no doubt in my mind that it'l do justice. 

Also I'll finally put my Wii back in action so I'm good


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its coming out next friday for me and I can't wait. Its the game I've been looking forward to for two years now.



Yup yup, friday will be the day 

Going to finish all the homework that I can possibly have for the week thereafter, so I can play it ALOT during the weekend. Besides that, COD4 is keeping me busy until then. I can't wait for the next vacation, I need time to finish my games damnit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've heard this game brings back nostalgia of the other Mario titles. Can anyone explain to me how? I'm getting it when it comes out but I just want to know how it does that.



References and small nudges. Be it music, an actual element from an older game, or an overall look of a character of a level.

For example, [Minor spoiler? lol wut?] 
*Spoiler*: __ 



theres a Galaxy that looks a lot like desert area from SMB3, and in another Galaxy, an 8-bit toy Mario is in the background. Also, Luigis trapped in a mansion, a parody of Luigi's Mansion and Super Mario 64 DS, with the Goomba's in the same stage donning an attire that you get once you beat SMW 100%. So little twiddles like that.




It doesn't ride on it as a crutch, but if you have played a LOT of Mario games, you will get so much of the in-game jokes and the like. Those things can all be taken out and apparently this would still be one of the best platformers in years. It is just helped and boosted with Mario.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> References and small nudges. Be it music, an actual element from an older game, or an overall look of a character of a level.
> 
> For example, [Minor spoiler? lol wut?]
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I was waiting for a Mario title with references and nostalgia like that. I'm glad they've finally implimented it in this title, it's the Mario I've been waiing for.

I've played alot of Mario games, tons of them let me tell I'm sure I'll be at home.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 10, 2007)

Apparently the 12th is Veteran's Day and there is no school.  I hope GameStop is gonna have it out on the 12th, I don't like the whole "Ships on the Release Day, gets there tomorrow" deal that happends to some games.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2007)

So apparently we have ours at work already. I was told to get some shipments from the dock and inside a box was 24 copies of Super Mario Galaxy (I work at Target). We also have the pre-reservation coins you get when you reserve the game. I tried to see if the system would let me buy it early but it blocked me off, hey I tried. 

If we have it then I'm sure EbGames will have it Monday also.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah Gamestop/EB has them, I'm friends with most of the workers at my local one, and they told me they had them in yesterday.

Gah the wait is killing me, I really wish I didn't have class monday lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno what the fuck name publisher review 11/10
> 
> ...No typo. 11/10



If you look at the individual scores they're all 10s and 1 9 so they meant to remove 1 point but instead they added one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Fair enough.  11/10 XD

Anyway, I will start posting some videos of super ultra hardcore fun levels you all can look forward to later on. =D


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fair enough.  11/10 XD
> 
> Anyway, I will start posting some videos of super ultra hardcore fun levels you all can look forward to later on. =D



Yay vids.

I want the game nao.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that ive seen all the reviews I want this game even more, im like gonna kill myself by tuesday.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeA76S7JbUE[/YOUTUBE]

Mario calls you if you preordered the game at gamestop. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeA76S7JbUE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mario calls you if you preordered the game at gamestop. XD



That's one long ass message.  I haven't gotten it yet and I preordered it at GameStop.  My guess it'll happen tomorrow since I called them and they said they'll have it in on the 13th.  I hate when they do this with games that should be considered released at midnight.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 12, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> That's one long ass message.  I haven't gotten it yet and I preordered it at GameStop.  My guess it'll happen tomorrow since I called them and they said they'll have it in on the 13th.  I hate when they do this with games that should be considered released at midnight.



Look at it this way. Most games are shipped on Tuesday, but they'll have UR MR GAY ON Tuesday in most areas for this case.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2007)

I heard we'll have it today at my GameStop which is weird considering Target (where I work at) has it already...


----------



## chrisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on this. After my exams it's back to mom and dad, and some serious gaming!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2007)

Just called my GameStop.

Bastards don't get it until Wednesday. 

I hate when pre-ordering shit bites you in the ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2007)

Shit. 

That means if my GameStop doesn't have it then I'll have to try and get it from work and see if it lets me pass the street date. 

Well I just called and they won't have it until tomorrow, dammit. Now the only way to get it would probably be from work. I hate this so much.

EDIT: Oh fuck yes. I can buy it at work awesome!!!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2007)

I just went to my Target and they didn't have it, any way I could talk a worker into getting it for me KN? lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure since alot of Target stores(well most) might not have it. For some reason ours did and it's weird since we're a B level store. I think I'm going to be able to get it since I actually work there but outside of that there's nothing to be done. I just hope that I get the game because if I don't I'm going to be pissed off. 

The other Target store across town didn't even have it. It's weird how shipments are. Say for example, we didn't get our Wiis Sunday but they got double. It's just weird. 

If all goes according to plan I'll be playing it by 6pm tonight. I'll report what happens once I play.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 12, 2007)

Just called EB Games

They have it in, but won't sell until after 4 pm

wewt


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2007)

They better just release it Friday here. I hate going to the stores and hear that they don't have it yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

Enjoy looking for it y'all.  I'm gonna play some Super Luigi Galaxy now. XD

Anyway, got a phone call from the X-Play producers.  They said I'm definitely in their Mario special that airs tomorrow.  Yippee!!!


----------



## Akuma (Nov 12, 2007)

YEAH I CAnT WAIT UNTIL TOMMAROW !


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Enjoy looking for it y'all.  I'm gonna play some Super Luigi Galaxy now. XD
> 
> Anyway, got a phone call from the X-Play producers.  They said I'm definitely in their Mario special that airs tomorrow.  Yippee!!!



Cool, ima watch it. 

Tomorrow i'm picking it up with my AC.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 12, 2007)

Apparently at best buy in my city they released it a day early and took it off the shelves already.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cool, ima watch it.
> 
> Tomorrow i'm picking it up with my AC.



LOL, thanks.  I came out with some corny ass answers so don't be surprised if you faceplant yourself a couple of times. XD


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you guys smell new instruction booklets too? It's the first thing I do when I get a new game. 

They smell so gooooooood~


----------



## Jazz (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Enjoy looking for it y'all.  I'm gonna play some Super Luigi Galaxy now. XD
> 
> Anyway, got a phone call from the X-Play producers.  They said I'm definitely in their Mario special that airs tomorrow.  Yippee!!!



Why you? Unless...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, thanks.  I came out with some corny ass answers so don't be surprised if you faceplant yourself a couple of times. XD



Lol any chance you know when it's on?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol any chance you know when it's on?



When I checked the Tivo it was 8PM tomorrow.



> Why you? Unless...



Well, they did come up to me and ask me questions...


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice, DS! 

I'll definitely catch the show tomorrow, then.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Wait, are you going to be on their voice mail things or help doing the review?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

I got interviewed at E 4 All about what Mario means to gaming. XD  Fucker pulled me out of line for SMG when it happened.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol, getting in the way of your gaming. >.<


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 12, 2007)

heh, just called my Gamestop, they start selling the game at 5pm tonight! Now all I need is a week's supply of coffee and beer....


----------



## /root (Nov 12, 2007)

I have to wait another 2 weeks.

PHENOMENAL SADNESS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll have it 11 am tomorrow .


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll have it 11 am tomorrow .



Yeah same, just got of the phone with my gamestop. Damn the wait!

Ah well, glad I don't have classes tomorrow at least


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2007)

Someone's got their game 

Alright I'm opening it up now. I'll post later with my impressions.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> When I checked the Tivo it was 8PM tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they did come up to me and ask me questions...



I know I'm gonna miss it since I barely watch G4 and Mario Galaxy is gonna make me lose track of time, so any chance you can YouTube it?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 12, 2007)

While we wait "well some of us" To play the Game of the Year. I thought you guys might want to  chill out and listen to some Classic Mario Rhythms. 
Enjoy!
What do you think of this song?

And for you lucky SOB who are able to get the game tonight. I hope your Wiimotes can't sinc with you systems. LOL JK


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol did anyone get the "Mario Call" from Gamestop? Anyways, I have the game in my hands now, and damn it smells it good!


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Nov 12, 2007)

ShangDOh said:


> Lol did anyone get the "Mario Call" from Gamestop? Anyways, I have the game in my hands now, and damn it smells it good!



I didn't receive a call like that. Mind explaining? Anyway, I wish I could have the game in my hands now, but it didn't come in yet. All I have in my hands right now is a sheet of homework. I think I'll be able to make it through another School day without Mario, maybe.


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 12, 2007)

Here it is

What do you think of this song?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 12, 2007)

Heh, I've had it for four hours now XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2007)

ShangDOh said:


> Lol did anyone get the "Mario Call" from Gamestop? Anyways, I have the game in my hands now, and damn it smells it good!



I just got it....man that was funny...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I got work until 2 PM tomorrow, I'm gonna skip school because this game is much more important than my edumication.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

Argh, I can't sleep.  
*Spoiler*: _Megaton Spoiler_ 



Super Luigi Galaxy is like the perfect difficulty for me.  I love it too much.   




Seriously though, this makes me add 10 more points to the game.  19.99999999/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Watch it, DS. >.>

I'm unfortunate enough to have already been spoiled of that but let's not ruin it for others. :<

But you're right...the fact that "that" opens up makes this game more than deserving of a 11/10 in my book.

Going to try calling the GameStop again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Watch it, DS. >.>
> 
> I'm unfortunate enough to have already been spoiled of that but don't ruin it for others. :<
> 
> ...



Oh you mean...
*Spoiler*: __ 



That...Green guy? Oh, poor green guy, noone remembers his name! 




I've spoiled myself a bit, but that being random clips of areas that have been on many sites more than once. I am no longer purified.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 13, 2007)

Super mario galaxy is a great game and all, but how does it compare to againts mario 64? Do you think it's better?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh you mean...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know It's a tragic tale really.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Super mario galaxy is a great game and all, but how does it compare to againts mario 64? Do you think it's better?


Well in Donkey show's case, i think it surpasses it and more


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I had the call from Mario happen last night around 7PM, that was awesome and epic and now I'm gonna have to somehow move that recording to a safety.  Today is the day I will be finally play it and I can't wait.  Have to work first, but once I get off, I'm going to go get the game.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

The general impression I'm reading is Galaxy > 64 because it's basically everything that made 64 so awesome + x10 more fun.

Anyway...

lol GameStop

I call again and now they'll have it today and within the hour.

Fuckers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YES


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Yup mine is supposed to get it around 11, so I'll be heading out soon!! wewt xD


----------



## Nexas (Nov 13, 2007)

God I wanted to spend all week playing this game, but I have an exam on Thursday and a paper due on Friday 

Damn you college education


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Nexas said:


> God I wanted to spend all week playing this game, but I have an exam on Thursday and a paper due on Friday
> 
> Damn you college education


Almost the same story: Just make it another exam on Friday instead of a paper....and an oral exam on Monday.

BUT ALAS SMG IS WORTH A TARNISHED GPA


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 13, 2007)

Just got mine...and i too have 2 exams and a few essays to do. 


Btw i got this cool mario coin too....it's casing is funny XD.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Well just got mine, going to play now!!!

Also I'm glad I had my exams and BS last week, w00t!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

I, too, have acquired my UR MR. GAY!!!

Will comment...

...eventually...

...tomorrow...

...maybe this weekend...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

I can comment with three words.

I'm MR GAY.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2007)

Another Review posted on gamerankings.com for SMG ( 18 total). This puts the game at an avg of 97.4. When it gets two more reviews it will be able to get on the top 10 list over there and Zelda OoT has a 97.6 so it should be under than in the 2 spot or the number 1 spot. We will see!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Another Review posted on gamerankings.com for SMG ( 18 total). This puts the game at an avg of 97.4. When it gets two more reviews it will be able to get on the top 10 list over there and Zelda OoT has a 97.6 so it should be under than in the 2 spot or the number 1 spot. We will see!



It has a 9.7 over at GameStats.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, I lied. Couldn't help but post after getting 4 stars in.

*Funnest.platformer.ever.*


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 13, 2007)

*closes eyes*

Let it be friday, let it be friday, let it be friday.

*opens eyes*

Damnit


----------



## chrisp (Nov 13, 2007)

Shimata, got exams coming up so I can't  get my hands on it before the 20. december. Is it actually that fun?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 13, 2007)

I pre-ordered mine from gamestop, but I still haven't even gotten shipping confirmation


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 13, 2007)

'Super Mario Galaxy shortages in UK
A note over at PowerPlayDirect…

NOTE: Due to excessive demand, allocation for this item will be on a first come first served basis, and unless your order was placed before 12/11/2007 at the moment we are unable to guarantee delivery before Christmas. This is a nationwide shortage and we are hoping Nintendo are able to give us more news soon.'

'I work in Blockbuster in UK. I was told we couldn’t receive any pre-orders from customers because we can’t guarantee them a copy. I think there isn’t enough supply… sadly'




Good luck to people in the UK who want this. It seems there is some kind of shortage. Let's hope it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 13, 2007)

I called my local Toysrus.  They say they doubt that they're going to have it by 5pm.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

So no one has it yet or something? I'd better call my store.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Just picked up my copy, gonna play it now


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW I FEEL NOW, ALL OF YOU?!?!?!?!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW I FEEL NOW, ALL OF YOU?!?!?!?!


DAMN YOU FOR EXPERIENCES THIS PLETHORA OF PLEASURE BEFORE ME. YOU BASTARD.

OH, YES. COULD YOU PM ME RIGHT NOW WITH A REMAINDER THAT YOU'RE ON X-PLAY TONIGHT? I DON'T WANT TO FORGET WHILE PLAYING THE BEST FUCKING PLATFORMER EVER.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

It's pretty cool so far. Having fun.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

I picked It up today after school at Gamespot only had one copy left when I got there. No I do not preorder games unless theres some actually good swag that comes with It. 

I've only played It for 60 minutes or so. Even though i've only got 5 stars cause I was playing around trying random things. I have to say this game Is the shit so far. It's on the easy side but who gives a crap.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW I FEEL NOW, ALL OF YOU?!?!?!?!



HELL FUCKING YES 


WOW yeah just wow... game of forever. Every goddamn poll there is online I'm voting this GotY!!! All the way.

Anyway yeah, DS on X-PLAY tonight! xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't want to miss DS on X-Play either, but how will we know which one is you?

I'll be playing SMG right about now to. O_O


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 13, 2007)

Curse you all, I won't be getting Galaxy until tomorrow.  Damn Toysrus with their lies.

I wish I could see X-Play tonight but I don't have digital cable or a satellite.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 13, 2007)

Tch. It's past time for today now, yet I still haven't even received shipping confirmation from gamestop for smg, which was supposed to ship fucking yesterday [or assassin's creed which was supposed to ship today]...

I'll have to start pre-ordering somewhere else, I suppose.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

DS has a shaved head. 

Anyway, 27 stars in. This is already my favorite single-player game on a console ever.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Tch. It's past time for today now, yet I still haven't even received shipping confirmation from gamestop for smg, which was supposed to ship fucking yesterday [or assassin's creed which as supposed to ship today]...



Maybe they were waiting to ship them together? 



TenshiOni said:


> DS has a shaved head.
> 
> Anyway, 27 stars in. This is already my favorite single-player game on a console ever.




And yeah DS should be pretty easy to spot  ^^

Yes Tenshi I 100% agree, man.. I haven't had this much fun with a console game in a LONG time.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 13, 2007)

> Maybe they were waiting to ship them together?


Fucking better not be, as I spent 40 extra bucks shipping four preorders in individually in my order last week.

Even if they were, pissed though I'd be that I pre-ordered only to have it delayed, they should have shipped today, so...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Think that was him, could be wrong, is your name David DS?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2007)

Yup. That was him!! Talking about magical mushrooms.

Way to go, DS.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha yup saw him! Lmao

Pretty cool DS


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

David Dino, I had a feel that was him.

Your answers weren't bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Think that was him, could be wrong, is your name David DS?



LOL that was me. XD  It's all about the magical shrooms.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL that was me. XD  It's all about the magical shrooms.



Very Cool, Very cool


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

Around 40+ Stars in, and I only have one complaint; the Luma missions you get in the hub area have a drastic alteration in difficulty, the spikes between piss easy and picture perfect hard is somewhat annoying.

Beyond that, fuck yes, you are the best 3D Mario game ever.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 13, 2007)

Magical shrooms...Lulz.

I thought you gave good answers.I doubt I would of been able too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

I only got 3 stars so far. Lol, I've been playing for about an hour and a half though.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 13, 2007)

31 stars i gots


Hey I was wondering how many stars are there per galaxy(not including the ones with 1) is there like 3 regular 1 comet and 2 secret?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> 31 stars i gots
> 
> 
> Hey I was wondering how many stars are there per galaxy(not including the ones with 1) is there like 3 regular 1 comet and 2 secret?



It's more like... 3 regular, 1 secret (sometimes 2), 1 comet, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



1 purple comet after you beat the game once.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I have like 5 on 1-2 galaxies and still doesnt say galaxy completed, are they gonna add more levels or something?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Yeah I have like 5 on 1-2 galaxies and still doesnt say galaxy completed, are they gonna add more levels or something?



Read the spoiler.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 13, 2007)

so let me get this straight


*Spoiler*: __ 



So a purple comet is added to each galaxy after you beat the game once?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> so let me get this straight
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is correct.  You'll enjoy those levels...


----------



## Akuma (Nov 13, 2007)

Godamnit I wasted 3 hours looking for another secret star in a place that doesnt have one.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I didn't see X-Play at 8PM, it was something else, so I assumed I missed it.  Hopefully someone got it YouTubed or something.

Also, I got 18 stars so far, my friend is now playing.  The 2nd Player thing is pretty cheap though, I made King Kaliente much more easier for my friend by holding the coconuts in place.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

I just watched it.  I completely forgot I said those things.  All about the magic shrooms. XD


----------



## Nexas (Nov 14, 2007)

lol got a call from Gamestop earlier. They said I can pick the game up tomorrow even though I picked it up earlier today. And then they said it was rated M


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

If y'all have any trouble with any stars, just let me know.  =)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 14, 2007)

If only i had a nintendo wii. *Sighs*. I played every classic mario game you can think of. And from the way people are talking about this one, it seems im missing out on the greatest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a question.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is the 6th Boss fight the final boss? I was expecting 7 fights with the Bowser doods D:, following the tradition of getting 7 items like in the Mario RPG's.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a question.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's correct.  I was kinda disappointed at that, but the Last Stage of the Forever and the EPIC music that accompanies it makes up for it all


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2007)

FUCK YEAH 

I was doing nothing on the internet. Then I decided to look at the site of a pretty new game store in town, to see if they had Mario Galaxy already. Wasn't expecting it because the site previously said 'released 16 november'. But when I looked at it it said....'in stock'. I called the store right away and they have the PAL version. They fucking have it. Going to pick it up in an hour or so. Two days early 

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone no where to find the last green power star. I got the ones in the buoy base and Battlerock galaxies.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Does anyone no where to find the last green power star. I got the ones in the buoy base and Battlerock galaxies.



The last one you'd be looking for is found on Dusty Dune Galaxy

Enjoy going through hell after you play the levels the Green Stars unlock.  I swear, I have started to pull out some of my hair cause of some of them.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2007)

I just picked it up and it's sitting in front of me. First I'm going to eat dinner, after that, I'm going to play. I'm so happy right now xD


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey I was wondering, after you find luigi he tells you where stars are, he said I was missing one in Good egg galaxy...I have 4 there but cant find anymore...also he says something about sending me a letter if he finds it..?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Spoilers? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, freeing Luigi allows you get Stars you couldn't get prior, as they INVOLVE Luigi.

In every case, every Star with Luigi is an alternative Star, a Star within a stage that you have already beaten. You probably have already come across some, the stages where you already HAVE a Star, but there is a ? on the stage in question. Those host the alternate Stars

Near Rosalina there will be a toad carrier, that person sends mail. Getting a certain letter about Luigi allows you to be able to get that star now.

Some Stars however, won't even be open until you beat the game, so you can't really complete any galaxy fully unless it only has a single Star.




Hope that helps


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Spoilers?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man that answers it perfectly.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2007)

Just beat the Octopus boss, and so far it has been awesome. I still have some problems with the controls if everything goes upside down though.

The first boss actually killed me three times *ashamed* The thing kept getting up to me, until I figured out to run sideways, lolz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Just beat the Octopus boss, and so far it has been awesome. I still have some problems with the controls if everything goes upside down though.
> 
> The first boss actually killed me three times *ashamed* The thing kept getting up to me, until I figured out to run sideways, lolz.



It does things a lot of other games do when they change the camera angle. If you were holding forward to go forward, and the camera turns and you are still holding forward, you'll go forward. Move it just a bit and bam, the controls are mapped to the way the camera angle is.

I still have trouble with it and I already have around 105 Stars.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

9.5 game IMO> Some small problems and the dumb riding water part sucked but everything else is great


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 9.5 game IMO> Some small problems and the dumb riding water part sucked but everything else is great



Hold the controller with two hands instead of one and watch it become really fun.

Picked up the English version from my local TRU today for the gift card.  Man, SMG is going fucking fast.  They had received 188 copies at that store today and when I came by an hour and a half later, the register dude said they only had 22 left.  Everybody in line, which was like 15 people, were there to pick up Galaxy.  Great sales get?

Now I have two copies. =D


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 14, 2007)

Want to get out of class so I can go home and play more.  Was able to up my Star count to 26 this morning, which is pretty good for only 1 hour of playing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

120 Star get!

Heh, I was missing 2 Stars, getting one allowed me to get access to the other.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn Goofy you did that fast , I only have 50 so far


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Damn Goofy you did that fast , I only have 50 so far



I'm normally fast with games, and I took my time here.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess it would help if I didnt spend an hour jumping around in the observatory, apparently im easily amused.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn, you guys are that far already? I only have 10 stars and have been playing for 3 hours total.

Surfing on the Manta Ray was so annoying, it killed off so many of my lives until I finally got it.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey can you guys answer a quick question...whats the highest amount of stars you can get before beating the game the first time?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Damn, you guys are that far already? I only have 10 stars and have been playing for 3 hours total.
> 
> Surfing on the Manta Ray was so annoying, it killed off so many of my lives until I finally got it.



THANK YOU! Stupid Manta >.>

But yeah i only got 10 stars in about 2:30 hours


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 14, 2007)

The key to Manta Ray surfing was not to spam A but to tap it over and over again. At least, I was able to beat it on my fourth try by doing that.

45 stars in, myself.

The farther and farther I get the more I personally feel that this is undoubtedly the best platforming game ever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, it does feel like it.

All games I think start off a little strange(Console games only). But later and later it gets better.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 14, 2007)

Just finished the game with the necessary 60 stars. I'll be using my Thanksgiving break to finish the game completely.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Just finished the game with the necessary 60 stars. I'll be using my Thanksgiving break to finish the game completely.



Fuck man, everyone beating it so fast. My 10 stars have been all i've done. LOL. Well i'ma beat AC first and head back to this, so thanksgiving is my week too.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but....


I really like the "sponsored by Sony" at the top lol.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

> Fuck man, everyone beating it so fast.


Fuck indeed. My pre-order is on its third day late now, and still hasn't even been shipped, and gamestop won't fucking respond to me about it...

Same for AC, but minus a day on the count. Far more concerned about SMG though, of course. Moving from mildly perturbed to uncomfortably pissed at an exponential rate now


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 15, 2007)

Ugh, I want to play SMG, but I have to go to college, but I don't wanna 

It's 32 degrees outside right now and I have to bike for 25 minutes to the train station. Ugh. 

And it's 7 in the morning.

Why


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Ugh, I want to play SMG, but I have to go to college, but I don't wanna
> 
> It's 32 degrees outside right now and I have to bike for 25 minutes to the train station. Ugh.
> 
> ...



I think that warrants staying home and playing SMG lol.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

I want this game but I don't have any money...


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in college right now. I have 2 hours of nothingness between classes today, so I'm bored out of my skull. My ears froze of this morning though. 

I want to get far/finish SMG before Mass Effect comes out. Not that I won't play SMG after ME comes out, but ME is just so time consuming.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Hey can you guys answer a quick question...whats the highest amount of stars you can get before beating the game the first time?



I think everything except the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Purple Comet challenges, so everything except 15-16 Stars.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

This baby is coming out tomorrow


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Fuck indeed. My pre-order is on its third day late now, and still hasn't even been shipped, and gamestop won't fucking respond to me about it...
> 
> Same for AC, but minus a day on the count. Far more concerned about SMG though, of course. Moving from mildly perturbed to uncomfortably pissed at an exponential rate now



Why didn't you just go to the gamestop and pickup your order on launch day?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

> Why didn't you just go to the gamestop and pickup your order on launch day?


Because I pre-ordered it to have it shipped on launch. Same difference, sans two trips to the store, and any lines, or in-store hassle. I've dealt with pick-up fuck ups before, and annoying ass crowds, which is why I always pay extra to ship pre-orders in on launch.

It's always worked perfectly, so I have no idea why I'm getting fucked out of SMG. I do know that I'm not happy about it, though little good that does me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, didn't preorders for UR MR GAY exceed 400,000 in the US?

Thats a lot of preorders.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

No idea. I do know that vendor-fulfilled pre-orders are as of yet still at least one short of the number put in 

Ah, well. Late is late, not like I can go back and un-order it so I can have it on time for less money, rather than paying extra so I can involuntarily _not_ be be able to play it.

If they ever respond, I'll see if they can't keep the faith by refunding my shipping or something as a token of apology/acknowledgment of fuck-uppery


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tenshi

I demand you change your name to Mario. Do it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

That would require changing someone's name, I'm sure.

And if I change my name I lose a certain bet with another mod.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Do note, it seems to be missing a few themes. Such as the final boss theme and the like. I guess it's hard to rip a theme that is being played during hectic moments with sounds all over the place.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> That would require changing someone's name, I'm sure.
> 
> And if I change my name I lose a certain bet with another mod.



Fill me in on the details please


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 15, 2007)

is this game worth buying?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> is this game worth buying?



Is the sky blue?

Do dogs bark?

Is life made of life-ish things?

Did your mother have sex to have you?

In all these cases the answer is yes. Otherwise it's 3 of the 4.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, you'd even dare to ask such a foolish question?  OF COURSE!  BUY BUY BUY!!!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

To ask suck a question you are a moron who doesn't understand a great game when he sees It.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> is this game worth buying?


IGN 9.7/10
Famitsu 38/40
Gamespot 9.5/10
Official Nintendo Magazine 97%
GamePro 5/5
1UP.com 9.5/10
Gametrailers 9.8/10
Eurogamer 10/10
Game Informer 9.75/10
GameSpy 5/5
X-Play 	5/5



If that's any indication.

If not:

If there was ever a must own Wii game, it's this.

Seriously: best platformer in the last decade.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 15, 2007)

ill get it tmrw


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

We need a "Just as planned" Mario pic.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2007)

And to the ones who skipped by it:


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 15, 2007)

This game is REALLY tempting...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> We need a "Just as planned" Mario pic.



But he has no evil or devilishly clever grin.

You'd have a better chance of finding a manly pic of Luigi.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't wait for the spanish release


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

This game could end being no 1 in Gamerankings


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> But he has no evil or devilishly clever grin.
> 
> You'd have a better chance of finding a manly pic of Luigi.



Wario but he's not in the game. How about Bowser or something like that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2007)

Haha..how about that shark guy? Gippy or whats his name? His doofy looking expression BEGS for a "JUST AS PLANNED" pic.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 15, 2007)

Searched for a mad pic of Mario, and I found one from Strikers Charged, but it was him flying up with a >:[] look


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Haha..how about that shark guy? Gippy or whats his name? His doofy looking expression BEGS for a "JUST AS PLANNED" pic.



Yeah but he's not as iconic as Bowser. But mayby they could do both.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 15, 2007)

It's officially out in the UK tomorrow and I ordered it today. Never particularly been a big fan of any of the Mario titles but im really looking forward to playing this from what I've seen and heard.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2007)

Just played this alittle today.

Holy crap, this game is dizzying.  (atleast the first level)  I am sure you get used to if after a while, but I feel like I am going to honk while I play, with the world spinning every which way.

P.S. since when could bowser shoot lightning?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 15, 2007)

> P.S. since when could bowser shoot lightning?



Since the _Forever_?

Finally got mine in =D

Thirty minutes or so to adjust to the camera bugging me out, and to make spinning an efficient effort [waggling it doesn't work _nearly_ as good as giving it a small loop], now its all peachy fucking daisies. Diggin' it.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

This game has know imbued me with an irrational hate for stingrays


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

My little sister is playing it right now. She just got past the string ray part like 10 minutes ago.

Seriously guys, it isn't that hard once you realize you don't ALWAYS have to be pressing A. I mean, just let go when doing the sharp turns. You have PLENTY of time.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh crap I suffer from motion sickness, I can't imagine what this game will do to me:/


----------



## Nexas (Nov 15, 2007)

> Seriously guys, it isn't that hard once you realize you don't ALWAYS have to be pressing A. I mean, just let go when doing the sharp turns. You have PLENTY of time.



That is true, but the stingray levels are still my least favorite levels so far.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> My little sister is playing it right now. She just got past the string ray part like 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Seriously guys, it isn't that hard once you realize you don't ALWAYS have to be pressing A. I mean, just let go when doing the sharp turns. You have PLENTY of time.



How far into the game is this?

I plan on dropping 4-5 hours into it tonight, if my stomache can take the abuse.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

I just about threw my Wiimote after frustration with the one galaxy where you have to sling across meteorites with that stretchy gray rubber spike stuff. I still haven't gotten past 3 of those yet.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How far into the game is this?
> 
> I plan on dropping 4-5 hours into it tonight, if my stomache can take the abuse.


Ray Surfing?

Eh, about 2 hours.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 15, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Oh crap I suffer from motion sickness, I can't imagine what this game will do to me:/



In one of EAD Tokyo's interviews, they said that they play tested the game with someone who had motion sickness in order to make sure the camera didn't give that feeling for others who had it.  Don't worry, they thought of you too.


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone know how many stars there are per galaxy? I have found 5 or 6 on the ones with 3 stars or more. Also is there an online guide or something that shows where all the stars are at?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 16, 2007)

I finally had to take a break form the Crack! Say guys so far what is favorite galaxy. To look at, and to play.

So far love the Freezeflame Galaxy to play on and the Gust Dust Galaxy to look at. I think that's what it's called. You know the Galaxy with the Apples in the sky.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2007)

ShangDOh said:


> Anyone know how many stars there are per galaxy? I have found 5 or 6 on the ones with 3 stars or more. Also is there an online guide or something that shows where all the stars are at?



Usually 6 with one of them having 7.  They're really easy to figure out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2007)

* AN INCREDIBLE  AMAZING EVENT JUST HAPPENED!*






24 media outlets reviewed the game so far! 97.5% average ( rounded to 98%) MEANING it takes the number 2 best games spot on gamerankings top 10 list! Right behind Zelda OoT ( which has a 97.6%avg ) Willl it dethrone it? ITs possible!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> * AN INCREDIBLE  AMAZING EVENT JUST HAPPENED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am i seeing things? It says 98% already, meaning it's the best game *In critics views anyway*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bowser's Galaxy Reactor*


*The Fate of the Universe*
​


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> * AN INCREDIBLE  AMAZING EVENT JUST HAPPENED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh numbers...

Out of curiosity, have you played the game yet SSJ3?



> Send a message via MSN to The_X_box_360
> 
> Default
> Bowser's Galaxy Reactor
> ...



Do you?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh numbers...
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you played the game yet SSJ3?
> 
> ...


Love SMG?  


I love competing in FPS and TPS tournaments.
I love raping the clan leader boards of 5-star FPS and TPS games.
I love dropping hurt on scrubs in Madden, when I go to the barbershop.

As for SMG, I think it's a great game.

However, I'll leave *"loving it"* to the kids(my little brother and sister that, I'm raising / have custody of) and YOU guys.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd like to post my overall feelings of the game, seeing as I am near full 100% completion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love it. Really. I had my doubts of the game, and people who normally reply to any of my posts would know I have had such thoughts, but this game disproved it in the first 3 minutes of the game. Nearly everything clicks, and the things that cause problems in terms of controls [swimming] are easily open to camera movement, so its similar to other games in the regard. The fancy thing is in maybe 2/10 instances you would PREFER to change the the camera, the other 8 the camera is perfect for the angle its at. Which is a fucking rarity in platforming games.

In terms of story, the game seems to be a larger scaled story than older Mario games, but really doesn't go anywhere. Theres Peach, she gets captured, and you don't see her beyond 2 stages tops. Rosalina's side story book leaves much to be desired, but I think the small nudges between characters dialog when you complete things adds more to the story than the mandatory segments of the game. But Mario games that aren't RPG's aren't know for their story.

In terms of music, this I think is the first Nintendo game with orchestral music by Nintendo [Star Fox Assault had orchestral music, but that was done by Namco], and I have to ask; WHY THE FUCK DOESN'T EVERY NINTENDO GAME HAVE THIS KIND OF MUSIC? It's like, the perfect blend of dynamic midi and orchestral music in the world, and really makes a lot of themes heard in the recent console Zelda and Metroid almost mute in comparison to the dynamic sound in Galaxy.

The difficulty, as I stated before in a earlier post, really spikes around. Every hub Galaxy area has 2 main Galaxy lands and 2 ? Galaxy lands, with 6 of the 7 having one extra area, a boss area. In all of the 2 main Galaxies in each hub sector are pretty easy overall. The main 3 Stars are absolutely easy to get, as are the Alt. Stars. The comet ones are somewhat hard, but the real difficult things come from certain Luma Galaxies and the Purple Coin challenges. The ? ones are often more of a puzzley kinda thing, so thats easy or hard depending on how good you are at some games.

My only complaint graphic-wise seems to be that if you go in first person view, anything near you texture wise looks really bad. It looks good in motion, as the camera is plucked back. But up close is another story. It's a trick they used to hide the lowness of it up close, like some games hide their low polygon counts with lots of bloom and blur. It's not a big deal, obviously. But it is something some people will note a fault in.

Also, it's rather cute the small nudges the game makes at other things. Be it Luigi calling Luigi his twin, the nudges to other Mario games, and the fact they could have have made the race segments the same for both characters, but they made them differently.




Overall, this is easily the best Wii game I have played [The second Wii game I have played mind you], and probably my 4th favorite platformer evar.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh numbers...
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you played the game yet SSJ3?



I do not have my own copy, I been playing my friends until I go home for thanksgiving break ( thats when I will get my own copy ).


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2007)

At about 17 stars now, so nowhere near the end of the game.

Overall, incredible game.  The controls are pretty shoddy ass at certain parts (Mainly the Monkey ball ripoff and flying as a Bee) But otherwise an excellent game.

Pick it up if you happen to own the best next-gen console out right now.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 16, 2007)

37 stars in.  Lovin the boss fights, favorite is the one with the giant snifit machine thingy.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 16, 2007)

SMG should be a good game....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

I played the game, but haven't bought it for my Wii yet.

I guess I should....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

^SMG is a "must play" for all Wii owners.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 30 stars so far and it's a great, great game. However, I am not completely satisfied with it and as rami said, it's not as amazing as some people make it seem to be, at least not in my opinion.

The level design is really fantastic. The levels have a lot of variety and are insanely fun but I do think all of them, even the largest ones, are too small. There's little to no exploration because all the star quests so far have been very linear. I really miss that, I loved wandering and finding cool stuff in Mario 64 but in Galaxy, it's like playing a sidescroller in 3D, you know? It's cool in a way since the are no boring moments whatsoever and it's a lot of fun all the time but I can't help but miss exploration and large, open-ended levels. Not that Mario 64's levels were that huge but definitely larger than Galaxy's.

Another thing which bothers me is how damn easy this game is. I'm not really let down by this since I was expecting Galaxy to be this easy but damn. Why can't they make a difficult platformer for once. If Mario was actually challenging, it could be so much more entertaining. It's too bad really. Also, I have only played a few hours and already got 30 stars so Galaxy is pretty short which is a shame.

Actually, those are my only gripes with Galaxy. Camera system is fantastic, gameplay is almost flawless, it's got some amazing level design, a lot of variety and minigames, excellent music... it's all-around a great platformer and definitely one of the best games I have bought this year. I don't know if I like it more than Mario 64 though, and I still prefer Twilight Princess to Mario Galaxy (fite for best wii title..) but who knows, that might change. But that's no reason to not get this game. It's worth your money.

... And exploring the castle was so much more fun than exploring the observatory.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

FUCKING CAMERA ANGLES, I WANTED TO EAT MY WII ON THAT UPSIDE DOWN DUSTY DUNES LEVEL


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> FUCKING CAMERA ANGLES, I WANTED TO EAT MY WII ON THAT UPSIDE DOWN DUSTY DUNES LEVEL


Haha, I JUST did that.

It's easy once you realize you should stop when you read the edge of a hall.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2007)

@Dragon

The first 60 stars is not that difficult but there after it is more difficult than what Super Mario 64 was.

You make good points and I agree with you on most, about the galaxies being big or smaller than Mario 64 is up in the air for me but the gameplay really outclasses Mario 64 from what I seen so far and what I heard about  further into the game.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Haha, I JUST did that.
> 
> It's easy once you realize you should stop when you read the edge of a hall.



Actually you can stear nunchuk left the whole time and it will be as easy as pie because the camera angles dont screw you up.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 16, 2007)

42 stars now ^_^


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Dragon
> 
> The first 60 stars is not that difficult but there after it is more difficult than what Super Mario 64 was.
> 
> You make good points and I agree with you on most, about the galaxies being big or smaller than Mario 64 is up in the air for me but the gameplay really outclasses Mario 64 from what I seen so far and what I heard about  further into the game.


Glad to hear it gets harder. I have already gotten some special stars like hidden stars and stars you get from comet missions. I agree that the basic gameplay is better than in Mario 64, it's more inventive. Though I wish they added new moves to base Mario. 

I'm in the Haunted Mansion galaxy now and I love this level. This solar system is already my favorite, awesome levels.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Actually you can stear nunchuk left the whole time and it will be as easy as pie because the camera angles dont screw you up.



Thats exactly what I did.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess a few questions before I explode.

Ok, so how many stars are there a level again?  I got 3 + a comet in one.  I heard something liek this, does this count the Demot thing?

How do I control when/where the comets show up?

What are the requirements for the "?" worlds.  Some just seam to unlock for no reason, and others for odd reasons.

How many stars are there total in this one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2007)

Most stages have 2 comets. 1 you can only obtain by beating the final boss.

The ? areas are based on either stars total, or certain stars unlocked.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2007)

For a game targeted towards kids, it is one of the most frustrating games I've ever played. I'm on the 3rd area right now with the haunted mansions and ghosts. I got past those, but the Mystery Areas there are so DAMN annoying and irritating. I just about threw my Wii mote at the TV. My hand hurts for an hour of failing. >_<

I'll probably just avoid all side stuff and just try to finish the game, I've got go inspiration right now to play afterwards, even though this game is great...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 17, 2007)

*Attention everyone!!*



UR MR GAY is officially the *BEST* game of all time!

Thank you, goodnight.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

FUCK YEAH MARIO


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> *Attention everyone!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, though i don't agree with it.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, though i don't agree with it.



I don't agree with the Orange Box being up there.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Leorio said:


> I don't agree with the Orange Box being up there.



I don't agree with most of the games up there, but seems we can't change that


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 17, 2007)

uses a flawed and biased system.

They don't sample the exact same number ratings/articles from the same sources for each game.

It's kind of biased to name one game as #1 with only 30 sources, when the game at #20 has 108 sources used on it and the sources for it's 30 lowest rankings aren't even used for the #1 games sources.
In other words, they hit the games that they don't like with ratings from very hard to please sources like , until they get the games score down to where they think it should be; while, keeping the # sources of the games they like at a level that excludes the lowest review sources......  

It should be 30 review article per game, from the same group of sources.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

It could be 100th on gamerankings.  It doesn't change the fact that it's GOTF.  =D  I normally don't agree with gamerankings considering there are other older games that don't get the benefit of the doubt, especially with the lack of internet back then, but whatever.  It's good to know the game is getting what it deserves.

Anyway, I think that Galaxy is more of an evolutionary step from Super Mario World with elements of 64.  It really feels more like the 2D games most of the time even though it's in 3D.  From jumping from platform to platform to the somewhat linear aspect of going from point A to B, it's more of a platformer than 64 was.  And yes, the game gets harder especially when you unlock you know how afer 120 stars.  It's really satisfying, not frustrating.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Really, that guy makes the game harder? If anything he made the game easier XD. He jumps higher, and runs faster.

As I said before, it seems unfair that it is listed as the #1 game there and most pre-N64 games are not there. I could guarantee a number of them would be there. But thinking in the mindset of games from the N64 onwards, and not just overall, I don't have many qualms with it.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 17, 2007)

GODAMNIT THE DESERT PURPLE COIN LEVEL SUCKS .


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Really, that guy makes the game harder? If anything he made the game easier XD. He jumps higher, and runs faster.



I should have made it clearer.  He does make easy levels really easy, but when it comes to precision levels, it makes it a lot more challenging than before.  He polarizes the game a bit more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Really? I had the exact opposite effect, mainly because he can jump higher than Mario, so that leaves more room for fixing an error you can make with platforming.

That and those on rail coin challenges were beaten in the first try with Luigi, and it took me well over 30 with Mario.

Also, SMG is a murder simulator D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Egh, he was too slippery on those on-rail levels for me, especially when it came to switching sides on the platforms.  But man can I long jump through a level with ease using Luigi.  His doppleganger comet challenge is harder than Mario's though, that's for sure.  Fucking thing is damn near perfect with all his jumps.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I hear ya. It's like the one you race against with Mario purposely stalls, where the one against Luigi is picture perfect.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

> I'm not extremely far in it [still finishing up fire emblem], but I take they don't bring the SMW yoshi back? /misses
> 
> Have you found his face yet?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 17, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> uses a flawed and biased system.
> 
> They don't sample the exact same number ratings/articles from the same sources for each game.
> 
> ...



While you may be correct about the sources, I don't think they purposely hold off on lower rankings to get games they "like" higher lol. And entdepot? Wtf is that? I've never even heard of it lol. But looking at the site, it seems they haven't reviewed SMG, so that could be why they don't have one on there.

The fact is they take an average of the scores, and no matter how many sources you have, its still reliable because it is an average. Go check out some of the other game ranking site then if you don't agree. SMG may not have taken #1 on all of them yet, but at most it's in the top 10 already, if not the top 5.

I'll admit that the system may not be perfect, but I don't think it's some huge corruptly flawed thing. SMG is an absolutely amazing game, and the best game to come out in *YEARS*. It may not be the kind of game you like, and games you like may not be in the top 10 on sites like these (omg cause shooters aren't gods gift to gaming wtf?!?! [except HL2] and shooters don't make you more "adult" either btw ) but thats no reason to bash the system.
_
For the record, I love my 360, I love shooters, but I don't think they are the be all end all of gaming._



			
				Tehol Beddict said:
			
		

> I'm not extremely far in it [still finishing up fire emblem], but I take they don't bring the SMW yoshi back? /misses



Yeah I miss Yoshi too   Maybe we'll get him in Galaxy 2 or something? lol


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 17, 2007)

well i got the game


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

What the fuck happened to my post o_O

I posted a bit about how I enjoyed it for seeming like the evolution of mario from SMW as DS said, as it was my favorite and I dislike m64. Said nothing about finding a face or anything...

I did say the yoshi bit, but :S


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Hm...240 Star get.

How do I 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Access the Grand Finale Galaxy? It said I unlocked it, but I have no fucking clue on how to get it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> What the fuck happened to my post o_O
> 
> I posted a bit about how I enjoyed it for seeming like the evolution of mario from SMW as DS said, as it was my favorite and I dislike m64. Said nothing about finding a face or anything...
> 
> I did say the yoshi bit, but :S



Yeah, I fucked it up. XD  I accidentally pressed edit when I thought I pressed quote.  My bad.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, no worries. I had decided that I must have been posting a couple places at once and mixed a copypasta xD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I fucked it up. XD  I accidentally pressed edit when I thought I pressed quote.  My bad.



 lol                  .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Nevermind, I founded it.

100% getted.

So like, I already posted my views before, so I'll just say this. Fucking awesome game.

Though the fact you don't get the extended ending until you get 120 Stars is somewhat irritating, in trying to follow a consistency with the storyline, but lolz.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah I miss Yoshi too   Maybe we'll get him in Galaxy 2 or something? lol



Don't you know what happened to Yoshi? My ava explains all


----------



## Akuma (Nov 17, 2007)

110 stars, Omg the purple coins on top of 2d Luigi was so horribly gay.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 17, 2007)

This has gotten out of control, now I'm dreaming holding the Wiimote and playing Super Mario Galaxy. Can't get my hands on it before I'm finished with my exams.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> 110 stars, Omg the purple coins on top of 2d Luigi was so horribly gay.



Easily one of the hardest Purple Coin challenges and Stars to get period in that game.

All the ones with timers are hard, and the ones on the moving platform are a bitch if you aren't a master of remembering every nook and cranny of the cannon fodder layout.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

^ LOL, I loved that level.  It was so hardcore.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Which one? The tame Battlerock Galaxy one or the Dreadnought one?

I hated the latter oh so much, but the music was oh so good I kept coming back to it.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 17, 2007)

I hate the dreadnaught one, the purple coins when you were going upward were hard to get because it was confusing on which way to push the stick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

The up part is rather simple, press up to go up XD.

It's the part where it goes back to the horizontal view that it gets hard, because thats when the cannons are all over the areas with coins, which requires you not to mess up in a few areas or risk having to do the whole thing over.

I also hated the 3 Green Luma Galaxies. The racing was fine, I now love it once I played it with Luigi, as I did with the ball and bubble, but I absolutely DESPISED them with Mario.

All this game needed was a Super Wario Galaxy where all the Galaxies turn into mini-games, that'd be sweet.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> While you may be correct about the sources, I don't think they purposely hold off on lower rankings to get games they "like" higher lol. And entdepot? Wtf is that? I've never even heard of it lol.


Point is, it isn't a fair average unless they use the same sources and the same # of sources, which they do NOT do.
Exactly, obscure review sites like entdepot shouldn't be on the list for any game, yet are used for some of the best selling games that don't rank at the top. Sites like Entdepot have NEVER given any game a 10/10, and have given out more 1.5/10 scores than 9.5/10. Why would they be forced into the sample list of a game that already has over 50 sources, but not on a game that barely has 25 sources and is ranked in the top 10.  






2Shea said:


> It may not be the kind of game you like, and games you like may not be in the top 10 on sites like these (omg cause shooters aren't gods gift to gaming wtf?!?! [except HL2] and shooters don't make you more "adult" either btw ) but thats no reason to bash the system.
> _
> For the record, I love my 360, I love shooters, but I don't think they are the be all end all of gaming._


Why would you assume that the games I like aren't in the top 10 at ?
Super Mario Galaxy is #1 and I like it. Plus, Metroid Prime(look at my avatar, genius), Tekken 3, Soul Caliber, The Orange Box and Half Life 2 are among my favorite games. There's only one game on that list that I dislike, smart guy. However, unlike some people, I'm not too "elitist" to recognize a flawed system when I see it, just because I agree with most of the games that are dominating. 

Who the heck brought shooters and system bashing into to this?  
You're way off base, kid. You should try "lurking more".
Also, if you want to discuss your Xbox 360, you're in the wrong thread.  Kidoumaru 6.08


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which one? The tame Battlerock Galaxy one or the Dreadnought one?
> 
> I hated the latter oh so much, but the music was oh so good I kept coming back to it.



The toy one with the 2D Luigi.  Pure jumping awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The toy one with the 2D Luigi.  Pure jumping awesome.



XD, I kept on jumping then spin attacking, to make sure I don't fuck up every platform so I had something to go back on.

And timed levels always make me suspenseful, so I always kept on dying when I had 90+ coins.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

I long jumped through that entire thing.  It was exhilarating.  The Cosmic Luigi race in the FreezeFlame galaxy was intense also.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I beat the game with 61 stars, gonna now work on getting the remaining 59 so I can have a complete game and play that special something


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Got 15 stars so far. Just beat AC now on to this and then uncharted ^_^


----------



## Jazz (Nov 17, 2007)

60 stars now, contemplating whether or not to beat the game...


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2007)

You have to get some levels to open up.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Point is, it isn't a fair average unless they use the same sources and the same # of sources, which they do NOT do.



They cannot put most rankings up on thier site unless the reviewing sites send it in and allow them to.

Not every one of those minor sites is still around.

Also, alot of the minor sites dont have reviews up for the game yet, becuase they dont get it ahead of time like the big names do.  They had to buy it the same time as us, play it, review it, put it up on thier site, then sumbit it to game rankings, then Gamerankings has to review it, and put it up.

Give it time, and stop acting ignorant.


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2007)

This game is so frikking awesome.


----------



## Hiruko (Nov 18, 2007)

So, whats the overworld like? Is there one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

It's an observatory. It's rather easy as hell to navigate.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Point is, it isn't a fair average unless they use the same sources and the same # of sources, which they do NOT do.
> Exactly, obscure review sites like entdepot shouldn't be on the list for any game, yet are used for some of the best selling games that don't rank at the top. Sites like Entdepot have NEVER given any game a 10/10, and have given out more 1.5/10 scores than 9.5/10. Why would they be forced into the sample list of a game that already has over 50 sources, but not on a game that barely has 25 sources and is ranked in the top 10.
> 
> 
> ...



Well don't expect a review from XBox or PS3 magazine.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2007)

Wait, you only need 60 stars to finish the game?  I have 62, and have yet to even finish the kitchen...

Also, mostly good game, except the controls, in almost any situation, are shoddy at best.  Comming from Miyamoto, this is unacceptable.  HE himself stated at a developers conference "When you press the jump button, your charecter should jump", obviously refering to responsive controls.  This game throws that completely out the window.

Normally a 9.5/10 game, the controls, with Miyamoto's hipocrisy here, leads me to put it a 8.5/10


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Give it time, and stop acting ignorant.


The time has been given. Pointing out a flawed system is in no way ignorant.

Defending a flawed system with baseless/fictional facts, is ignorant, and so is resorting to personal attacks when you disagree with someone.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Wait, you only need 60 stars to finish the game?  I have 62, and have yet to even finish the kitchen...
> 
> Also, mostly good game, except the controls, in almost any situation, are shoddy at best.  Comming from Miyamoto, this is unacceptable.  HE himself stated at a developers conference "When you press the jump button, your charecter should jump", obviously refering to responsive controls.  This game throws that completely out the window.
> 
> Normally a 9.5/10 game, the controls, with Miyamoto's hipocrisy here, leads me to put it a 8.5/10



Really found the controls bad? Besides the swimming i actually thought these controls were great, some of the best on Wii so far.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Besides the swimming i actually thought these controls were great, *some of the best on Wii so far*.


Seconded......


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Wait, you only need 60 stars to finish the game?  I have 62, and have yet to even finish the kitchen...
> 
> Also, mostly good game, except the controls, in almost any situation, are shoddy at best.  Comming from Miyamoto, this is unacceptable.  HE himself stated at a developers conference *"When you press the jump button, your charecter should jump", obviously refering to responsive controls.  This game throws that completely out the window.*
> 
> Normally a 9.5/10 game, the controls, with Miyamoto's hipocrisy here, leads me to put it a 8.5/10



Wait what?  I know I can make Mario and Luigi jump at will with my controller, no problem whatsoever.  As for the swimming controls, it just takes time to get accustomed to them.  I really have no complaints about them after going through the game twice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

Protip: The A button is the Jump button.

It might help cause when you press it, you like, jump.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2007)

just got this yesterday, damn I love this game so much.  In about 2.5 sittings i have about 40 stars and just beat bowser the 2nd time.

also do you guys know where i can fidn the green stars?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Wait what?  I know I can make Mario and Luigi jump at will with my controller, no problem whatsoever.  As for the swimming controls, it just takes time to get accustomed to them.  I really have no complaints about them after going through the game twice.



When he stated that, he was making a general statement about responsiveness of controls in games.

If you seriously think I was just bitching about A button making you jump, you are, sadly, an idiot.

Regular movement is about the only controls that are well setup and fine tuned.  The Monkeyball and Stringray Racing are extremely glitchy and shoddy.  Flying (as a Bee) on vertical surfaces is a joke.  Triple jumping timing seams to change regularly.  Swimming is just atrocious.

Dont get me wrong, it is an incredible game, but the controls should have been FARRR more fine-tuned.



The_X_box_360 said:


> The time has been given. Pointing out a flawed system is in no way ignorant.
> 
> Defending a flawed system with baseless/fictional facts, is ignorant, and so is resorting to personal attacks when you disagree with someone.



How has time been given?  The game has not even been out a full week.  

Or are you trying to state that no new reviews will ever be added to the site for this game from here on out?

I mean, their site can't control when the actual reviewing sites release thier critics, which you seam to be alluding to they should be able to.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> When he stated that, he was making a general statement about responsiveness of controls in games.
> 
> If you seriously think I was just bitching about A button making you jump, you are, sadly, an idiot.
> 
> ...



I actually agree, on the minigames *I call them that cause it's not the same gameplay as regular stages* The controls usually suck. The surfing was crap, the bubble was annoying, and the monkeyball rip off sucked ass. But the game is so great besides that it's still a 9. But it gets held back by that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

> When he stated that, he was making a general statement about responsiveness of controls in games.
> 
> If you seriously think I was just bitching about A button making you jump, you are, sadly, an idiot.







> Regular movement is about the only controls that are well setup and fine tuned.  The Monkeyball and Stringray Racing are extremely glitchy and shoddy.  Flying (as a Bee) on vertical surfaces is a joke.  Triple jumping timing seams to change regularly.  Swimming is just atrocious.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, it is an incredible game, but the controls should have been FARRR more fine-tuned.



The general implementation of the all controls work well, granted you adjust with them accordingly.  Monkeyball and Stingray races can be controlled at will.  I'll admit they're pretty sensitive, but it's nothing that's gamebreaking, nor is it unfixable.  I can get near 1 minute flat scores with one hand and sub 1 minute with 2.  Monkeyball action is the same deal.  The timing for triple jumping is about the same as Mario 64.  It's getting accustomed to the nuances of the near automatic camera that takes a bit, even with swimming.  I used to think the swimming action sucked ass, but besides the retarded camera action at points, it's just fine.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 18, 2007)

Swimming can be a bitch but I got through it.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2007)

Same here I thought the Sting Ray was hard, but that was because of the physics of the water. The monkey Ball stage had prefect control. It was like playing marble madness on NES.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> How has time been given?  *The game has not even been out a full week.*


Wow, and you were the one who acussed ME of being ignorant. 

Where do you get off thinking that me saying, "that site uses a flawed ranking system", means that I'm talking about one freaking game.....?  

Put words in your own mouth, not mine.

*I mean, dduuurrrrrr, when I say that "their system is flawed", of course I'm talking about more than just 1 or 2 or 30 or 50 freaking games. I'm.... talking..... about.... the..... entire..... s-y-s-t-e-m.  
How many times do I have to spell that out, before it's clear enough for you?*

There are games in 's top ten that have been out for years, and have been reviewed on over 100 sites, but have less than 30 sources listed. 
Then, you have a game like The Orange Box (one of my favorite games this year), that came out over a month ago and has been reviewed by half the review sites on the net, but only has around 25 sources; while, at the same time, you have a game like Call of Duty 4 that released 3 weeks after TOB but has nearly 50 sources already.....  

*The system is flawed. NO amount of whining and personal insults is going change the fact that gamerankings.com uses a severely broken system.*

Anyway, this is really starting to gett off topic....


*On-topic:*
Does playing through with Luigi unlock anything else?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2007)

I must suck at the game since I only just beat Bowser the first time

p.s the manta ray was much easier than what the people were saying here, I got it in my second try.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 18, 2007)

Am I the only one that didn't have a single problem with the swimming levels?

Felt perfectly fine to me. Never once thought it was annoying in any way.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 18, 2007)

70 star with Luigi


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Am I the only one that didn't have a single problem with the swimming levels?


Nope.... I was wondering the same thing, myself.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Same here I thought the Sting Ray was hard, but that was because of the physics of the water. The monkey Ball stage had prefect control. It was like playing marble madness on NES.



yeah i fucking hated those levels.  In the trial star racing level I just went so slow that dying was impossible.  Good thing the requirement was 3 minutes not to beat the time


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Am I the only one that didn't have a single problem with the swimming levels?
> 
> Felt perfectly fine to me. Never once thought it was annoying in any way.




Not at all, I mean even the other complaints think back to older marios like ice levels and some of the water levels the controls are harder for a reason, it's called a challenge. 

I think the problem is the game player, not the game in this case.

Also my kids can do the ray race and they are 5. Just thought I'd put that out there. Not everyone is good at games.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Almost 40 stars in, but for some reason i'm bored  I have like no desire to play now...weird.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 19, 2007)

You don't have to do all the stars in one place, y'know. If you're refusing to move on to another stage because you want to find all the stars in one place before moving on then that might be hurting your interest.

The game gives you a lot of freedom to put off stuff for later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2007)

I put this game down for now. I was like 3/4 the way through the main story.

Resident Evil UC is what's been in my Wii fort the past couple days.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Am I the only one that didn't have a single problem with the swimming levels?
> 
> Felt perfectly fine to me. Never once thought it was annoying in any way.



It felt just like Mario 64, which was fine by me.  It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2007)

Alright.  Finished the JP version.  Now onto the US one.  241 more stars to go. XD


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2007)

Just finished the game in the last 40 or so minutes.  I honestly prefered Sunshine storywise but I loved this game more in terms of gameplay, very good game I'll be continuing to play till I get all 120 since I want to play as Luigi if only to say that I was able too.  Also Bowser is just awesome, I mean he survived everything that was thrown at him and yet was still kicking 

56 stars till Luigi


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Just finished the game in the last 40 or so minutes.  I honestly prefered Sunshine storywise but I loved this game more in terms of gameplay, very good game I'll be continuing to play till I get all 120 since I want to play as Luigi if only to say that I was able too.  Also Bowser is just awesome, I mean he survived everything that was thrown at him and yet was still kicking
> 
> 56 stars till Luigi



Mario + Storyline? When?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, but the "LOL IN SPACE GET">>>"LOL HEY DAD MAMMA PEACH AINT MY MAMA I NOES"


----------



## Cecil (Nov 20, 2007)

This game is the best Wii game ever! I love the new power ups and the different abilities they have.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm sorry, but the "LOL IN SPACE GET">>>"LOL HEY DAD MAMMA PEACH AINT MY MAMA I NOES"



meh I just was more into the whole get the shiens before the island falls into darkness + polution bad >> random space adventures

but meh I play mario games for the gameplay so I really shouldn't bitch


----------



## Jazz (Nov 20, 2007)

FUCK YEAH NAME CHANGE

But uh, I have 90 stars.  I want to beat the game so badly now...

HALP MAH


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

^Exactly how many stars I have.

Haven't been able to advance since Saturday due to multiple exams.

I'm free to play all Thanksgiving Break long though after 1 PM today. Just got a Spanish oral exam left. >_<


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 20, 2007)

Mario Galaxy the most rated game on game rankings and they speak the truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2007)

I loved all those silly plot twists in Sunshine, the story really made me smile. Im still stuck on 24 stars 

Stupid family don't get off the television long enough for me to play>_>


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 20, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Mario Galaxy the *most rated game* on game rankings and they speak the truth.


Alright, I'm not gone go back over what I think of gamerankings.com again.......  

However, tbh, Super Mario Galaxy isn't even close to being the "MOST" rated game. It's only has the highest average "critic" rating.
There are many games with twice as many ratings as SMG.

Furthermore, in the eyes of the fans, *"which matters a lot more than critics"*.......

*... Super Mario Galaxy gets an average rating of 8.8* at . 

I really wish they would polish up their critic averaging system, so that it wouldn't be so easily dismissible. 





BTW, here's Gamerankings.com's "other" top ten.....



Funny how Bioshock wasn't even on the other list, but tops this one. Especially, considering that Bioshock was well received by the critic community.


----------



## /root (Nov 20, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Furthermore, in the eyes of the fans, *"which matters a lot more than critics"*.......
> 
> *... Super Mario Galaxy gets an average rating of 8.8* at .



That's just as dismissable as the critics ratings as well. As much as you can say that gameranking.com is reflective of what the fans think, don't forget that some of those fans could be hardcore Xbox or Playstation fans spamming the polls with low scores.

In the end, I think we should all just forget about supposed ranking sites. 'Best Game Ever' is a subjective viewpoint anyway.



> Funny how Bioshock wasn't even on the other list, but tops this one. Especially, considering that Bioshock was well received by the critic community.


Bioshock only went down because Edge UK hit it with an eight. 8/10 is still a good score, but it seriously just put the game outside the 'official' Gamerankings.com top ten.

And Edge UK hasn't reviewed SMG yet.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

That was insanely epic.

My 100th star = Matter Splatter Galaxy.

Fucking awesome level.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 20, 2007)

OMFG I HAVE 100 STARS

Stop copying me, Tenshi


----------



## chrisp (Nov 20, 2007)

Please don't tempt me anymore! I can't keep this up. Have four exams coming up, and won't get my hands on this wonderful(?) game until 19th december!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

Mario said:


> OMFG I HAVE 100 STARS
> 
> Stop copying me, Tenshi


102 now. 

You can only get 105 before you have to beat the game, right?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 20, 2007)

I think so, I can't remember all I read about this game >_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, thats all. Counting the final boss, too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

So I guess all that's left is the secret star in the Gusty Garden Galaxy.

I have 103 now.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

One Hundred and Four!!!

Raep time, Bowser.


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

Mario gives me nightmares.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2007)

I beat Bowser with 1 life bar left.

I'm so hardcore. 

UR MR GAR


----------



## PradaBrada (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm only on 20 stars, too busy & not that motivated to play lol

as good as this game is, so far Mario 64 was better and it doesn't even come close to Ocarina Of Time


----------



## Kai (Nov 20, 2007)

Very high in the tier, but I can't imagine thinking(or anyone thinking) that it will surpass Brawl in terms of sales.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 20, 2007)

Blue Apples ♥ said:


> Mario gives me nightmares.



 How does he do that?


Anyway, I have yet to get this game for the Wii. But first, I must get a Wii.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> I'm only on 20 stars, too busy & not that motivated to play lol
> 
> as good as this game is, so far Mario 64 was better and it doesn't even come close to Ocarina Of Time



Let's us know what you think when you hit 40 stars. Once you play the other galaxies. This glow will just surround you.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 20, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Let's us know what you think when you hit 40 stars. Once you play the other galaxies. This glow will just surround you.



That sounds cool. Glow.


----------



## PradaBrada (Nov 20, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Let's us know what you think when you hit 40 stars. Once you play the other galaxies. This glow will just surround you.



we'll          see


----------



## Jaga (Nov 20, 2007)

i've had this game for like a week or 2 now and still haven't gotten a chance to play it...hopefully Thursday is the day i get to fly out into the Galaxy!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2007)

34 stars and counting, Luigi is so cute


----------



## Volken (Nov 20, 2007)

Dammit, I got this game a couple days ago. Then I went away on a trip and when I came back, my wii is crapped up. I want to play so badly but I have to wait for repairs


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I beat Bowser with 1 life bar left.
> 
> I'm so hardcore.
> 
> UR MR GAR



Weak, I beat him with 6.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 20, 2007)

I beat Bowser Without a disc.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 21, 2007)

> as good as this game is, so far Mario 64 was better and it doesn't even come close to Ocarina Of Time





> Let's us know what you think when you hit 40 stars. Once you play the other galaxies. This glow will just surround you.


I liked it more than I did m64 before I'd gotten a single star, that's how much better I feel the controls are >_<

As far as OoT goes, I'm one of the three people on earth who preferred MM, so... >_> [Not that I didn't love OoT, just that is isn't really a measuring stick for me]

/ass backwards


----------



## jkingler (Nov 21, 2007)

I think OoT and MM were both excellent games. I'm just hard pressed to say that I prefer MM, even though it was a lot more experimental and took more risks. The mask system was pretty spiffy, too. 

/waiting to get through MP3 and Z:TP and the like before buying another epic game only to let it sit in its case XD


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2007)

Still inthe Bedroom levels with 63 stars.  have yet to even finish the Desert world.

Got a little ways to go.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2007)

Technic



> Nintendo: Mario Galaxy sells 500,000 in first week (US); "greatest game of all time"





> CRITICS AND CONSUMERS AGREE: SUPER MARIO GALAXY IS OUT OF THIS WORLD
> 
> Wii Celebrates One Year, Strong Momentum and Best-Reviewed Game – Ever
> REDMOND, Wash., Nov. 20, 2007 – Could Super Mario Galaxy™ be the best video game of all time?
> ...


----------



## MsPoptart (Nov 21, 2007)

<<not a big gamer. At all.

I heard my little brother *obsessing* over this game for weeks and I just pushed it off. He loves everything Mario and I just thought this game was just another fad he liked. Yesterday, I had to send our Christmas wishlist to my aunt, and my brother told me to include this game in the wishlist. I looked it up briefly, and I saw all these reviews. Like "a crowning achievement," and "A Mario above all Marios." And I read them to see that everyone who has a Wii *adores* this game. So in short, I'm kinda excited to get it too. 

*Note: My brother is also the one who introduced me to Naruto. At first I thought Naruto  was stupid!!! I need to listen to my brother more...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2007)

MsPoptart said:


> <<not a big gamer. At all.
> 
> I heard my little brother *obsessing* over this game for weeks and I just pushed it off. He loves everything Mario and I just thought this game was just another fad he liked. Yesterday, I had to send our Christmas wishlist to my aunt, and my brother told me to include this game in the wishlist. I looked it up briefly, and I saw all these reviews. Like "a crowning achievement," and "A Mario above all Marios." And I read them to see that everyone who has a Wii *adores* this game. So in short, I'm kinda excited to get it too.
> 
> *Note: My brother is also the one who introduced me to Naruto. At first I thought Naruto  was stupid!!! I need to listen to my brother more...



Your brother sounds wise

One thing Mario isn't and thats a fad, especially after 20 or so years.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 21, 2007)

5 whahoos out of 5


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2007)

Edge gave the game 10/10. My friend was claiming AC is Game of the year and made fun out of me when I said it was SMG, I can't wait to see him and shove it in his face.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 21, 2007)

MsPoptart said:


> <<not a big gamer. At all.
> 
> I heard my little brother *obsessing* over this game for weeks and I just pushed it off. He loves everything Mario and I just thought this game was just another fad he liked. Yesterday, I had to send our Christmas wishlist to my aunt, and my brother told me to include this game in the wishlist. I looked it up briefly, and I saw all these reviews. Like "a crowning achievement," and "A Mario above all Marios." And I read them to see that everyone who has a Wii *adores* this game. So in short, I'm kinda excited to get it too.
> 
> *Note: My brother is also the one who introduced me to Naruto. At first I thought Naruto  was stupid!!! I need to listen to my brother more...



What a wise brother...... and hes younger. The next generation will dominate this planet!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> My friend was claiming AC is Game of the year.



Lmao, AC is FARRR from being goty. Has it even broken 9.0 on any site? Game Rankings has it at 83% lol.

The only thing in contention w/ SMG for goty is Mass Effect. And even though it is great, I still think SMG tops it. 

Some sites will give it to Mass Effect over SMG for the sheer fact... well I won't get into it, they have their reasons, and most people know.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao, AC is FARRR from being goty. Has it even broken 9.0 on any site? Game Rankings has it at 83% lol.
> 
> The only thing in contention w/ SMG for goty is Mass Effect. And even though it is great, I still think SMG tops it.
> 
> Some sites will give it to Mass Effect over SMG for the sheer fact... well I won't get into it, they have their reasons, and most people know.



Enjoyed AC more then Mario 

Seriously though Mario is great, no need in saying that, but it's just not my fav game of this year. Disappointed? No. But best i played? Not when God of war 2 came out


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Enjoyed AC more then Mario
> 
> Seriously though Mario is great, no need in saying that, but it's just not my fav game of this year. Disappointed? No. But best i played? Not when God of war 2 came out



Oh don't get me wrong, I love AC, it's really great (I do like Mario better though). It's just I don't see AC getting GOtY. I dunno why, I just don't think it will win it. It may on a couple of sites, but on the major sites like IGN I think it will be between SMG and Mass Effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love AC, it's really great (I do like Mario better though). It's just I don't see AC getting GOtY.



OH you mean by sites? Oh yeah Mario will get it, almost surly. For me, best game of the year is pretty tough this year, alot of games that came out i really enjoyed and i didn't even get to put mass effect in my 360 yet 

Anyway i should be finishing Mario by this weekend. Got like 42 stars now.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 21, 2007)

Adаm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though you seem to be making an attempt to argue against me, you're only supporting my take on gamerankings.com's rating system and this whole "GOTY" business.

The logic that you base that post one is exactly what I've been emphasizing.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I got up to 77 Stars and then a little game called Rock Band came into my life and it made me move on...

Of course once we beat the World Tour mode and Solo Modes, I will return to Mario, but right now I'm on a break.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well, I got up to 77 Stars and then a little game called Rock Band came into my life and it made me move on...
> 
> Of course once we beat the World Tour mode and Solo Modes, I will return to Mario, but right now I'm on a break.



Same here.

But we are just starting hard difficulty, so we got a long ways...


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 22, 2007)

Got all 120 stars earlier this morning and unlocked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Luigi Galaxy.




Game's got to be amongst my favorite of all-time. Quite the masterpiece.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 22, 2007)

Is Luigi Galaxy worth the play?

I only have 57 stars. =/ Too lazy to collect 120, seems like it would take forever.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Got all 120 stars earlier this morning and unlocked
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



i haven't played the game yet (although its been sitting next to my wii for the past 2 weeks) but is there any advantage in 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Luigi Galaxy.




like is there a new story..or is it just the same story with the *spoiler*


----------



## Dark Aether (Nov 22, 2007)

Jaga said:


> i haven't played the game yet (although its been sitting next to my wii for the past 2 weeks) but is there any advantage in
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Same story, same outcome. Luigi just moves a little different, faster, jumps higher, but with less traction, Reminds me alot of SSB melee. The hook is, you get to play as Luigi, who is hardcore GAR.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 23, 2007)

119 Stars.

I'm so close to getting Super Luigi Galaxy, I can taste it.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 23, 2007)

lol.  Remember the comet race on the bee hime in Super Mario Galexy?

It is hard in Super Luigi Galaxy.

Got 120 stars in SMG and 20 in SLG



Shiro Amada said:


> Is Luigi Galaxy worth the play?
> 
> I only have 57 stars. =/ Too lazy to collect 120, seems like it would take forever.



heh...heh....good luck...you'll need it on toy shop the second time around....


----------



## Jazz (Nov 23, 2007)

FUCK YEAH

Playing Luigi Galaxy now, have 7 stars


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Enjoyed AC more then Mario
> 
> Seriously though Mario is great, no need in saying that, but it's just not my fav game of this year. Disappointed? No. But best i played? Not when God of war 2 came out



Ok seriously, there's something wrong with your taste.

GoW 2...? DMC 3, ever played it?


----------



## Jazz (Nov 23, 2007)

I've never played DMC 3, how is it?


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2007)

Never played DMC3, but the DMC4 demo kicks ass 

Just bought a Wii and SMG yesterday 
the game is AWESOME!!!!! Too bad it's all in Japanese, but, I don't care
10 thumbs up for the awesomest game of the year


----------



## Draffut (Nov 23, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Ok seriously, there's something wrong with your taste.
> 
> GoW 2...? DMC 3, ever played it?



Played and finished both GoW2 and DMC3.  God of War was superior in just about every way imaginable.  DMC3, while fun, is WAY overrated.  Atleast it wasn't a disaster like #2


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2007)

Devil May Cry 3 is not all that, its famous for its cutscenes rather than actual gameplay. The games it self is good if a little linear but nothing compared to the first.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 23, 2007)

Only started the game recently and have 11 stars. It's been pretty easy so far, the most difficult levels up to now being the Sweet Sweet Galaxy (moving platforms, ugh..) and the Loopdeloop Galaxy (ray surfing).

Having said that, it's fun. I really like it.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 23, 2007)

I find it funny how Luigi saves....Luigi.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 23, 2007)

Mario said:


> I've never played DMC 3, how is it?



Youtube "Dante vs. Vergil"

'Nuff said.



Draffut said:


> Played and finished both GoW2 and DMC3.  God of War was superior in just about every way imaginable.  DMC3, while fun, is WAY overrated.  Atleast it wasn't a disaster like #2



DMC3 provided much fanservice. Looking at these games, you don't go after story, but gameplay where DMC3 outclasses GoW.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 23, 2007)

Birkin said:


> DMC3 provided much fanservice. Looking at these games, you don't go after story, but *gameplay where DMC3 outclasses GoW.*



You are a Comic genius.  You should take that on the road, make some good cash.  Maybe get your own show or something.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 23, 2007)

I happen to agree. DMC3's combat was a hell of a lot more in depth than GoW2's, and so less repetitive, at the very, very least. The game was short enough that it didn't hinder my enjoyment, but if it's funny, we're telling subtler jokes...

/checks tab

Oh. SMG >_> 

...52 stars, get?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

YES! I beat the game. Atleast the main story, 60 stars. I just got 5 more too. Pain in the ass collecting purple coins is.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> YES! I beat the game. Atleast the main story, 60 stars. I just got 5 more too. Pain in the ass collecting purple coins is.



yea it is. Go and collect all 120 star and beat Bowser again.  Then recollect all 120 again in SLG.  Then u might get the true ending.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 24, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> yea it is. Go and collect all 120 star and beat Bowser again.  Then recollect all 120 again in SLG.  Then u might get the true ending.



With the like 8 other new games i have to work on, I am just tryign to force myself to collect all 120 the first time.  Up to 103...

Rock band alone is killing me progress.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Is Luigi's star collecting, equally as long? I might just leave it alone if it is.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 24, 2007)

I got myself a Super Mario Galaxy keychain today, for free  It's pretty nice.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> I got myself a Super Mario Galaxy keychain today, for free  It's pretty nice.



I demand to know where


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Is Luigi's star collecting, equally as long? I might just leave it alone if it is.



Somewhat...It's harder in SLG though, which Luigi's shoe's made out of oil and the cosmic race even bothersome than Mario...and the fact u save yourself from the mansion.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 24, 2007)

Tenjou__Tenge__c110_MT 

Super Mario Galaxy stand.

Wait in line, play the demo, after you're done, you get a free SMG keychain. 



I had the game, so had my friends, but we still waited in line for that keychain. It was worth it.

PS: Goodie hunting is awesome...so are boothbabes


----------



## PradaBrada (Nov 24, 2007)

at 28 stars now, my opinion of it rose a bit than before


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Somewhat...It's harder in SLG though, which Luigi's shoe's made out of oil and the cosmic race even bothersome than Mario...and the fact u save yourself from the mansion.



Twice as useless then


----------



## PradaBrada (Nov 24, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Ch 47
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy stand.
> 
> ...



[FLASH]http://www.gameplay.nl/filmpje.swf[/FLASH]


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 25, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I have collect all 242 stars in the game.  YAY!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2007)

Linkaro said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I have collect all 242 stars in the game.  YAY!!!!



Did you get the super magical ending then?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did you get the super magical ending then?



The super magical ending was that ending that happen once u collected 120 stars with Mario or Luigi and re-beat up Bowser.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rosalina, just as I thought, is that little girl from the storybook.




Wait...I haven't be Bowser again with 121 stars just yet soooo...if I don't get any other ending than that in the tag then yeah....

The Grand Finalie galaxy was opened to me.  Out of 10 stars, the difficultyof the level is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
yep...one...or maybe even zero.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Im still on 40 stars

Stupid people don't get off the tv


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally I have saved enough money to buy this amazing title.

I am expecting quite a game, especially since it is the highest rated game on any console ever. With an average rating of *97.7*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

Man I never seen a game before keep such consistent reviews before and not to mention that I never had this much fun in a platformer since ummm  mario 64 


Anyways how many of you got


*Spoiler*: __ 





all 242 stars?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Raises hand*


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2007)

Finished the game yesterday (well i killed Bowser, ain't got all stars) and it's so goddamn epic...
Space Junk Galaxy, Gusty Garden Galaxy & Melty Molten Galaxy is my faves atm, but they're all fuckin amazingly designed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Man I never seen a game before keep such consistent reviews before and not to mention that I never had this much fun in a platformer since ummm  mario 64
> 
> 
> Anyways how many of you got
> ...


both JP and US.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2007)

Am I missing out? I still haven't got ahold of a copy, but I'm not giving up. I've heard some much good things about this game.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 27, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Finished the game yesterday (well i killed Bowser, ain't got all stars) and it's so goddamn epic...
> Space Junk Galaxy, Gusty Garden Galaxy & Melty Molten Galaxy is my faves atm, but they're all fuckin amazingly designed.



QFT that they're all designed amazingly. I was surprised on how unique and different each was.

My favorite galaxy was probably the toy one but I'm not sure. Haven't played in a while, I've been playing Trauma Center NB which is also awesome.


----------



## camus (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome game!! although  I must say i'm disappointed I was going to wait to get galaxy and get Corruption instead but then I heard Luigi is on Galaxy and I was sold. The problem is it washard enough to get 60 stars, at least for me not really a platformer, right now at 70 there is no way i can get 120, sigh...  looks like I won't get to play as luigi, dam it.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 27, 2007)

Got the game on Christmas, and I have to say it's a pretty addicting game (though I only play a little each day XD). I currently have 29 stars and am in the Kitchen dome on the ghost galaxy place, which is pretty fun. I really liked seeing Luigi's first appearence being in the Haunted Mansion, very fitting XD


----------



## Red (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just finished beating the terrace, I'm off to the kitchen



I have to say seeing mario zip through space like that is fucking awesome.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

on gametrailers.com this game won the award for action game of the year! I have heard nothing but great things about this, it's times like these I regret trading my brand new Wii for a busted down 360 which I had nothing but problems with till I fixed it up. In a perfect world I would own a 360, wii and ps3. lol


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it's game of the year. So far. I still have yet to play COD4.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 119 stars but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



who the fuck here has the purple coins in the Luigi platforms one??


----------



## K-deps (Dec 28, 2007)

Forgot CoD4 
Mario rules!

@Hoff

To me that was the hardest start ever. Just keep getting the coins in different ways each try and you will get it eventually.


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 28, 2007)

The Hoff said:


> I have 119 stars but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I did...just go counter clockwise.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2008)

Yahtzee reviews Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 3, 2008)

I just love how all these games are almost rated M and how one of them beats them and it is for the wii and we all know who it is *wink wink* (for the wii fans that is)




here is also another agreement from gametrailers


----------



## bengus (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got 72 stars right now


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm finishing off the engine room before I go to bowser. Done the trial galaxies already (damned great...)




I'd say best game ever. period. The ball balancing is the one that's given me the most headaches so far.


----------



## bowserfire (Jan 3, 2008)

What an amazing game indeed. It got 2007 game of the year on gamespot. With all the good titles out thats quite the accomplishment.
I'm only at 70 stars tho. Did anyone get all 3 green stars?


----------



## bengus (Jan 4, 2008)

bowserfire said:


> What an amazing game indeed. It got 2007 game of the year on gamespot. With all the good titles out thats quite the accomplishment.
> I'm only at 70 stars tho. Did anyone get all 3 green stars?



I did I'm at 72. I finished the galaxies it accessed as well.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 4, 2008)

got it
beat it
playing as luigi


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2008)

finished the trial galaxies, the race was the toughest one imo. I lost so much i collected enough 1 ups to have 99 lives 

Also, is it just me or when you get (for example) 15 lives, then save then turn off the console. Then play again you revert back to 4 lives?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 5, 2008)

awesomeness built into this game xD


----------



## bengus (Jan 5, 2008)

dilbot said:


> finished the trial galaxies, the race was the toughest one imo. I lost so much i collected enough 1 ups to have 99 lives
> 
> Also, is it just me or when you get (for example) 15 lives, then save then turn off the console. Then play again you revert back to 4 lives?



That's part of the game. You start with 4 lives, they did that with a previous Mario game (forgot which). Anyway, You can get 5 lives from the mailtoad, 1 near the spaceship, 1 under the Kitchen stairs and another 1 in the central ring to get 12 lives from the get go.

Is there a faster way to accumulate lives you guys know of?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 5, 2008)

dilbot said:


> finished the trial galaxies, the race was the toughest one imo. I lost so much i collected enough 1 ups to have 99 lives
> 
> Also, is it just me or when you get (for example) 15 lives, then save then turn off the console. Then play again you revert back to 4 lives?


thats suppost to happen
when im luigi peach sends me 20 lives


----------



## chrisp (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got a copy of this game. I have only 3 stars, but already I'm addicted.


----------



## playson (Jan 6, 2008)

I have played this game for like 5 minutes, but damn i need to get a Wii just so i can play this game all day long


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 6, 2008)

I purchased the game the day it was released, and obtained 120 stars with Mario two weeks later =D I've gotten like 40 stars with Luigi, but I decided to give it a break. But I must say, the game is amazing, plain and simple. The production values are astounding, the re playability staggering, the level design genius, the music astronomical, the graphics beautiful, everything about the game is nothing short of amazing. If I were to give it a score, perhaps a 9.8 or 9.9. I used to say I never give out 10's, because nothing is perfect. But this is as near perfect as you're going to find, so I might make an exception for Galaxy =D


----------



## Allen89 (Jan 10, 2008)

Beat the game with both Mario and Luigi. 
This is the best platform game since Rayman 2, 
everything about it is stunning. Definitely deserving of Game of the Year from gamespot.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2008)

Playing as Luigi is fucking gay.  Why can't it look like the other model?  It's just... A Luigi head on Mario with darker colors...


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 10, 2008)

Mario said:


> Playing as Luigi is fucking gay.  Why can't it look like the other model?  It's just... A Luigi head on Mario with darker colors...



Because they wanted SOME difference between the two.
And boo-hoo.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2008)

lol i never took the time to notis that
its probbaly like he said to make a diffrence between them
to tell u the truth i though luigi was the same high as the reg luigi


----------



## Maycara (Jan 13, 2008)

*WOOT* Just got this game. Fun as hell....

Well actually the first 20 minutes sucked, I almost throw up, all the upside down crap was hard to get used to. Im fine now...but man...this game can be bad for some people.....


----------



## bengus (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm stuck at 116 stars. I'm being frustrated at the Luigi's Coins (Purple coins), stage at the Toytime galaxy. 

Still the greatest game of the year.


----------



## Hiruko (Jan 13, 2008)

bengus said:


> I'm stuck at 116 stars. I'm being frustrated at the Luigi's Coins (Purple coins), stage at the Toytime galaxy.
> 
> Still the greatest game of the year.



Heres a tip: use the button on the nunchuck to center the camera. It makes those long jumps much easier.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my this game is so freaking incredible. I haven't played a good adventure game since TP, I needed this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2008)

Mario said:


> Playing as Luigi is fucking gay.  Why can't it look like the other model?  It's just... A Luigi head on Mario with darker colors...


and they should have replaced the luigi NPC whit a mario NPC


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 14, 2008)

bengus said:


> I'm stuck at 116 stars. I'm being frustrated at the Luigi's Coins (Purple coins), stage at the Toytime galaxy.
> 
> Still the greatest game of the year.



try going counter-clockwise.



Linkdarkside said:


> and they should have replaced the luigi NPC whit a mario NPC



I think they like keeping Mario a silent character.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> and they should have replaced the luigi NPC whit a mario NPC



And have Mario cower in fear of Boos? You know how out of character that'd be?
Besides, I love seeing Luigi saying "Hey...myself!" XD


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 14, 2008)

CodyCauterized said:


> And have Mario cower in fear of Boos? You know how out of character that'd be?
> Besides, I love seeing Luigi saying "Hey...myself!" XD



talk about instant win.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 14, 2008)

lol luigi + luigi is instent win


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2008)

this is the only game i want for the wii except for super smash bros. brawl when it comes out lol


----------



## bengus (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to Hiruko and Linkaro for the help. I've finished 121 stars and just accessed Super Luigi Galaxy. 

I'll probably give this thing a rest for awhile and work on Metroid Prime 3. Still, an awesome ride.


----------



## Mort (Feb 24, 2010)

Mario Galaxy 2's released U.S. release date is announced.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Feb 24, 2010)

Trailer. Looks very good.


----------



## Mort (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone find it kind of funny how Yoshi is only usable in every other 3D Mario game?

64:  Not usable.
Sunshine:  Usable
Galaxy1:  Not usable.
Galaxy2:  Usuable.

Either way its great to see the green guy back.  Its always a joy to get to ride him.


----------

